# Atletico Madrid - Real Madrid: Finale Champions.24 Maggio 2014 20,45



## admin (30 Aprile 2014)

Siamo giunti all'atto finale della Champions League 2013/2014. Il prossimo Sabato 24 Maggio, alle ore 20,45, Atletico Madrid e Real Madrid (Derby della capitale spagnola) si ritroveranno di fronte allo stadio Da Luz di Lisbona, lo stadio del Benfica.

Madrid, per una sera, sarà la capitale e l'assoluta regina d'Europa.

Quella tra le due squadre è sfida totale: per il Liga e per la Champions League.

Il Real Madrid è approdato alla finale dopo aver superato con un 5-0 complessivo (1-0 all'andata, 4-0 il ritorno) i campioni uscenti del Bayern Monaco. La formazione di Ancelotti, a caccia della Decima, è la grandissima favorita.

L'Atletico è arrivato all'atto conclusivo dopo aver eliminato il Chelsea di Josè Mourinho. Decisiva la vittoria ottenuta in trasferta a Stamford Bridge per 3-1

L'Atletico Madrid è alla seconda finale di Champions League della sua storia. La prima la persero contro il Bayern Monaco nel 1974. 

A distanza di 40 anni, dunque, ci riproveranno.


Dove vedere Atletico Madrid - Real Madrid?

La partita sarà trasmessa, in diretta, sulle reti Mediaset (ancora non si conosce il canale preciso, che riporteremo in seguito) ed in PPV su Sky Calcio e su Premium Calcio.


Informazioni sui biglietti per la finale di Champions tra Atletico Madrid e Real Madrid.

Ci sono quattro categorie di prezzo. Eccole, di seguito:

Categoria 1: €390, 

Categoria 2: €280, 

Categoria 3: €160, 

Categoria 4: €70. 



A seguire, tutte le informazioni sulla finale di Champions League 2014 tra Atletico Madrid e Real Madrid: l'arbitro, le probabili formazioni, le parole dei protagonisti e tanto altro.


----------



## admin (30 Aprile 2014)

Campionato all'Atletico e Champions League al Real.


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Aprile 2014)

vedere il real perdere la decima sarebbe una goduria incommensurabile


----------



## Kurt91 (30 Aprile 2014)

Per me la alzano i Colchoneros. Sono chiaramente in missione per conto di qualcuno.


----------



## admin (30 Aprile 2014)

Se passate per Madrid il 24 Maggio, portatevi l'elmetto!


----------



## Snake (30 Aprile 2014)

Ultime 7 edizioni di champions

*2008*: Manchester batte in semifinale il Barcellona e va a vincere la coppa;

*2009*: Barca campione d'europa;

*2010*: Inter batte il Barca e va a vincere la coppa;

*2011*: Barca campione d'europa;

*2012*: Chelsea batte il Barcellona e va a vincere la coppa;

*2013*: Bayern batte il Barcellona e va a vincere la coppa;

*2014*: Atletico batte il Barcellona e......


----------



## #Dodo90# (30 Aprile 2014)

Onestamente non vorrei essere uno spagnolo di Madrid in questo momento. Ho ancora in mente l'agonia degli EuroDerby e della finale di Manchester.


----------



## admin (30 Aprile 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Siamo giunti all'atto finale della Champions League 2013/2014. Il prossimo 24 Maggio, alle ore 20,45, Atletico Madrid e Real Madrid (Derby della capitale spagnola) si ritroveranno di fronte allo stadio Da Luz di Lisbona, lo stadio del Benfica.
> 
> Madrid, per una sera, sarà la capitale e l'assoluta regina d'Europa.
> 
> ...




Anche quello in grassetto è un dato interessato. A 40 anni esatti di distanza dalla prima e unica finale (fino al prossimo 24 Maggio), ci riprovano.


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Aprile 2014)

Non vedo l'ora,sarà una partita spaziale.


----------



## Angstgegner (1 Maggio 2014)

Secondo me il Real questa sera ha tifato Chelsea.
L'Atletico è una bella gatta da pelare, non credo avrà vita facile.
Una finale di Champions è imprevedibile di suol figuriamoci un derby.
Miglior confronto per quest'anno non poteva esserci.
Secondo me vince l'Atletico.



Admin ha scritto:


> Anche quello in grassetto è un dato interessato. A 40 anni esatti di distanza dalla prima e unica finale (fino al prossimo 24 Maggio), ci riprovano.



Nell'anno in cui è morto Aragones, che ha militato da giocatore nell'Atletico Madrid proprio fino al '74, l'anno della finale contro il Bayern.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Maggio 2014)

vincerà il Real...


----------



## Aragorn (1 Maggio 2014)

Finirà esattamente come l'anno scorso, con la cenerentola di turno che vedrà svanire sul più bello l'incantesimo.

Detto questo tifo per l'Atletico. Nulla contro Ancelotti ma il Real mi sta veramente sulle palle, e poi da milanista non vedo perchè dovrei sperare che i blancos alzino la decima Champions.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (1 Maggio 2014)

comunque vada l'atletico ha disputato una stagione davvero mostruosa,ha la liga in pugno ed è arrivato in finale di CL dopo aver eliminato milan,barcellona e chelsea.Tanto di cappello a simeone,uno dei piu' grandi allenatori in circolazione attualmente


----------



## Lollo interista (1 Maggio 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> *Finirà esattamente come l'anno scorso, con la cenerentola di turno che vedrà svanire sul più bello l'incantesimo.
> *
> Detto questo tifo per l'Atletico. Nulla contro Ancelotti ma il Real mi sta veramente sulle palle, e poi da milanista non vedo perchè dovrei sperare che i blancos alzino la decima Champions.



This


----------



## Shevchenko (1 Maggio 2014)

Vincerà il Real.Che se ne dica i Blancos sono molto più forti come squadra,ma soprattutto hanno un allenatore che è 10.000 volte più forte di Simeone.
Avrà anche fatto una stagione mostruosa il Cholo,ma la forza di carletto è molto più grande e soprattutto l'esperienza di Carletto è impareggiabile.


Forza Real!!Sbatti fuori quei macellai dell'atletico che ci hanno infortunato DeSciglio e Balotelli.


----------



## MisterBet (1 Maggio 2014)

Forza Carletto tutta la vita!


----------



## rossovero (1 Maggio 2014)

Ho visto l'ultimo derby di Madrid e purtroppo non mi è piaciuto per niente: l'Atletico randellava impunito dall'arbitro, mettendola tutta sul fisico, ed il Real faceva sceneggiate a dir poco ridicole. Spero che si affrontino in maniera più dignitosa in finale.


----------



## rossovero (1 Maggio 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Finirà esattamente come l'anno scorso, con la cenerentola di turno che vedrà svanire sul più bello l'incantesimo.
> 
> Detto questo tifo per l'Atletico. Nulla contro Ancelotti ma il Real mi sta veramente sulle palle, *e poi da milanista non vedo perchè dovrei sperare che i blancos alzino la decima Champions.*



Da milanista l'anno scorso non tifavo Real per la presenza di Moufrigno, ma Carletto lo tifo volentieri. Decima Champions? Se uno le merita le merita (e una l'hanno vinta contro i gobbi, cosa che non può che farmi piacere). Personalmente non ricordo furti a nostri danni da parte del Real, al contrario, per cintarne una, di un Farça.


----------



## Jino (1 Maggio 2014)

Forza Real, detto questo hanno trovato credo il peggior avversario tra le due possibili


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2014)

Il Real ha giocato 4 volte contro l'Alteltico quest'anno..ed hanno perso solo una volta, a Settembre ottobre se non erro.. quando il Real era ancora in fase di stallo.

Poi in Coppa del Re nelle due partite non c'è stata storia, ed al ritorno di campionato finì 2-2.

Normalmente quando in finale c'è una squadra prestigiosa ed una no, trionfa sempre quella più abituata. L'atletico vincerà la Liga imho..


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Maggio 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Finirà esattamente come l'anno scorso, con la cenerentola di turno che vedrà svanire sul più bello l'incantesimo.



Si lo penso pure io aime.


----------



## Bioware (1 Maggio 2014)

Io non darei per spacciato l'Atletico, hanno probabilmente la miglior fase difensiva d'Europa. E davanti Diego Costa non ne sbaglia una


----------



## Aragorn (1 Maggio 2014)

rossovero ha scritto:


> Da milanista l'anno scorso non tifavo Real per la presenza di Moufrigno, ma Carletto lo tifo volentieri. Decima Champions? Se uno le merita le merita (e una l'hanno vinta contro i gobbi, cosa che non può che farmi piacere). Personalmente non ricordo furti a nostri danni da parte del Real, al contrario, per cintarne una, di un Farça.



Ognuno su questo forum riguardo alle squadre straniere ha le sue simpatie, a me il Real proprio non piace (mai parlato di furti), che devo farci ? devo per forza tifarlo solo perchè c'è Ancelotti ? mi dispiace ma per quanto stimi Carletto non provo per lui lo stesso amore morboso che provano ad esempio molti interisti per Mouinho.


----------



## rossovero (1 Maggio 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Ognuno su questo forum riguardo alle squadre straniere ha le sue simpatie, a me il Real proprio non piace (mai parlato di furti), che devo farci ? devo per forza tifarlo solo perchè c'è Ancelotti ? mi dispiace ma per quanto stimi Carletto non provo per lui lo stesso amore morboso che provano ad esempio molti interisti per Mouinho.



Infatti ho detto che lo tifo volentieri, mica che devi tifare Real per Ancelotti. Ho pensato che non tifassi Real perchè andrebbe a 10 Champions (con noi staccati di 3 e non 2), ma per me questa motivazione conta solo fino ad un certo punto.


----------



## chicagousait (1 Maggio 2014)

Forza Atletico


----------



## vota DC (1 Maggio 2014)

Non voglio una replica della finale Bayern-Chelsea dove vince chi neanche riesce a toccare palla. Oltretutto il Chelsea pur essendo inferiore al Bayern aveva un fattore simpatia con personaggi di Kenshiro in campo tra cui il portiere Jagger (curiosamente il Chelsea ha vinto poco e aveva Jagger mentre il Real che ha vinto tanto ha Raul che pure nel cartone è molto più forte) mentre l'Atletico ha macellai senza pietà e classe.


----------



## DexMorgan (1 Maggio 2014)

Real Madrid tutta la vita. Che spettacolo e che polveriera sarà Madrid durante quei giorni


----------



## Aragorn (1 Maggio 2014)

rossovero ha scritto:


> Infatti ho detto che lo tifo volentieri, mica che devi tifare Real per Ancelotti.






rossovero ha scritto:


> ma per me questa motivazione conta solo fino ad un certo punto.



Come hai giustamente detto prima, alla fine le Champions le vincerà chi le merita di più. Diciamo però che se, da qui al lontanissimo giorno in cui torneremo competitivi, il Real evitasse di prendere troppo il largo non mi dispiacerebbe


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Maggio 2014)

Forza Atletico!!!


----------



## gabuz (1 Maggio 2014)

Attenzione che Carletto nel 2003 e nel 2007 fece fuori il Bayern...


----------



## Lollo interista (1 Maggio 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Ognuno su questo forum riguardo alle squadre straniere ha le sue simpatie, a me il Real proprio non piace (mai parlato di furti), che devo farci ? devo per forza tifarlo solo perchè c'è Ancelotti ? *mi dispiace ma per quanto stimi Carletto non provo per lui lo stesso amore morboso che provano ad esempio molti interisti per Mouinho*.



E' anche normale,Ancelotti è stata una moglie,rapporto lungo
Mourinho un'amante,diciamo più spot


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Maggio 2014)

Real favorito, ma l'Atletico sembra il Porto del 2004 con la differenza che questi hanno battuto squadroni mentre quel Porto solo il Manchester United (con un errore arbitrale). Detto questo anch'io non vorrei essere un tifoso di Madrid, so che significa vedere una Finale tra due squadre che si odiano (finale 2003) e c'è una tensione pazzesca


----------



## DexMorgan (1 Maggio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Real favorito, ma l'Atletico sembra il Porto del 2004 con la differenza che questi hanno battuto squadroni mentre quel Porto solo il Manchester United (con un errore arbitrale). Detto questo anch'io non vorrei essere un tifoso di Madrid, so che significa vedere una Finale tra due squadre che si odiano (finale 2003) e c'è una tensione pazzesca



Considera che poi loro addirittura oltre che della stessa nazione sono nella stessa città ed è ancora peggio.

Dai Carletto conquista la tua terza


----------



## Djici (1 Maggio 2014)

forza atletico


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Maggio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Detto questo anch'io non vorrei essere un tifoso di Madrid, so che significa vedere una Finale tra due squadre che si odiano (finale 2003) e c'è una tensione pazzesca



non c'è paragone dai, questo è derby. una finale real - barcellona sarebbe meno sentita di questa sfida. 
così come milan-juventus, per quanto fosse tesa, non vale un milan - inter (che mi auguro di non vedere mai in una finale di CL potrei morire)


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Maggio 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> non c'è paragone dai, questo è derby. una finale real - barcellona sarebbe meno sentita di questa sfida.
> così come milan-juventus, per quanto fosse tesa, non vale un milan - inter (che mi auguro di non vedere mai in una finale di CL potrei morire)



il paragone si può fare ma è inferiore a questa...infatti Milan-inter di semifinale 2003 Ambrosini disse che non c'era mai stata una tensione del genere...in città, sul campo, in società...


----------



## DexMorgan (2 Maggio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> il paragone si può fare ma è inferiore a questa...infatti Milan-inter di semifinale 2003 Ambrosini disse che non c'era mai stata una tensione del genere...in città, sul campo, in società...



Ecco, tu proietta quella semifinale in una ipotetica finale, Milano intera sarebbe deserta con migliaia di morti.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Maggio 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Ecco, tu proietta quella semifinale in una ipotetica finale, Milano intera sarebbe deserta con migliaia di morti.



Immagina un Roma-Lazio


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Maggio 2014)

*Sarà Kuipers l'arbitro della finale di Champions League.*


----------



## Frikez (10 Maggio 2014)

*Pepe a forte rischio a causa di una lesione al polpaccio.

Tutto a posto invece per Ronaldo e Di Maria.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Maggio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> *Pepe a forte rischio a causa di una lesione al polpaccio.
> *



Speriamo non ci sia, giocatore che non sopporto proprio è odioso.


----------



## pennyhill (17 Maggio 2014)

Pepe non dovrebbe recuperare, mentre oggi Benzema è uscito dopo aver accusato un problema muscolare.


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Maggio 2014)

*Ronaldo è uscito contro l'Espanyol per infortunio. Anche per lui problemi in vista della finale?*


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Maggio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Ronaldo è uscito contro l'Espanyol per infortunio. Anche per lui problemi in vista della finale?*



Incredibile...ma che senso aveva farlo giocare oggi?? A questo punto gli sta bene


----------



## Frikez (17 Maggio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Incredibile...ma che senso aveva farlo giocare oggi?? A questo punto gli sta bene



Si è rotto 10 giorni fa non oggi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Maggio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Si è rotto 10 giorni fa non oggi.



ci sarà per la Finale dai


----------



## admin (17 Maggio 2014)

up


----------



## iceman. (17 Maggio 2014)

Senza Diego Costa sarà dura dura..fossi in Simeone imposterei una partita alla Mourinho.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Maggio 2014)

*Cristiano Ronaldo ha interrotto il riscaldamento contro l'Espanyol. Il Portoghese dovrebbe esserci a Lisbona anche se non sarà al 100%.*


----------



## Fabriman94 (18 Maggio 2014)

Hype altissimo. Real favorito, ma di pochissimo secondo me.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Maggio 2014)

Godo se vince l'Atletico.


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Maggio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Godo se vince l'Atletico.



Come ha detto Crespo in telecronaca, la vittoria di oggi darà loro una carica incredibile per la finale. In caso contrario invece si sarebbe tirati giù.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Maggio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Come ha detto Crespo in telecronaca, la vittoria di oggi darà loro una carica incredibile per la finale. In caso contrario invece si sarebbe tirati giù.



Secondo me l' Atletico come organizzazione e gioco di squadra è superiore al Real.


----------



## Kurt91 (18 Maggio 2014)

Io sono sempre più convinto che per il Real sarà tutt'altro che una passeggiata.


----------



## Van The Man (18 Maggio 2014)

Il Madrid avrà sulle spalle una pressione pazzesca, ma è costruito per affrontare e superare anche queste evenienze. Non vincesse la Coppa sarebbe un fracaso, per dirla come gli spagnoli


----------



## Lollo interista (18 Maggio 2014)

Diego Costa assente praticamente certo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Maggio 2014)

Nel 2002-2003 Ancelotti vinse col Milan la Coppa Italia e la Champions League in finale contro la Juventus già campione d'Italia.
2013-2014 e Ancelotti ha vinto col Real la Copa del Rey e deve affrontare in finale di Champions League l'Atletico Madrid già campione di Spagna. Finali tra squadre dello stesso paese.


----------



## Van The Man (18 Maggio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Nel 2002-2003 Ancelotti vinse col Milan la Coppa Italia e la Champions League in finale contro la Juventus già campione d'Italia.
> 2013-2014 e Ancelotti ha vinto col Real la Copa del Rey e deve affrontare in finale di Champions League l'Atletico Madrid già campione di Spagna. Finali tra squadre dello stesso paese.



Splendid, ormai sei uno statistico provetto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Maggio 2014)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> Splendid, ormai sei uno statistico provetto


Ieri sera dopo la vittoria dell'Atletico ho fatto caso al parallelo che vede Carletto protagonista. Parallelo che per me suffraga la vittoria già scritta dei blancos


----------



## admin (18 Maggio 2014)

Praticamente scontata la vittoria del Real Madrid


----------



## Shevchenko (18 Maggio 2014)

Avanti Real asfaltali questi esaltati del cavolo.



Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Io sono sempre più convinto che per il Real sarà tutt'altro che una passeggiata.



Una finale di Champions non è mai una passeggiata.


----------



## pennyhill (18 Maggio 2014)

Arda Turan ci sarà. Solo una forte contusione all'anca.


----------



## Lollo interista (18 Maggio 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Arda Turan ci sarà. Solo una forte contusione all'anca.



Quanto pesa secondo te da 1 a 10 la sicura assenza di Costa?


----------



## pennyhill (18 Maggio 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Quanto pesa secondo te da 1 a 10 la sicura assenza di Costa?



Molto. Per quello che fa in possesso e di non possesso. Quando un po’ ha “rallentato” (in termini realizzativi più che altro), l’Atletico ha vinto non so quante partite grazie a palle inattive. Magari non si ripeterà lontano da questo sistema (soprattutto voglio vedere se continuerà a segnare così tanto), e pur sembrandomi tecnicamente meno dotato dell’ivoriano, rivedo il dominio fisico che metteva in mostra il miglior Drogba.

Ma anche dall'altra sponda, per ora mi sembrano ancora perplessi su come sostituire Xabi Alonso, è ormai ci siamo.


----------



## Kurt91 (18 Maggio 2014)

Intervengo solo per dirvi che stasera il favoritissimo Real Madrid ha perso l'Eurolega di basket (giocata per altro qui a Milano) contro la squadra "materasso" del Maccabi Tel Aviv. Florentino sugli spalti aveva una faccia....

Che sabato ci saranno sorprese?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Maggio 2014)

*Cristiano Ronaldo "Per la Finale sarò al 100%".*


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Maggio 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Molto. Per quello che fa in possesso e di non possesso. Quando un po’ ha “rallentato” (in termini realizzativi più che altro), l’Atletico ha vinto non so quante partite grazie a palle inattive. *Magari non si ripeterà lontano da questo sistema (soprattutto voglio vedere se continuerà a segnare così tanto),* e pur sembrandomi tecnicamente meno dotato dell’ivoriano, rivedo il dominio fisico che metteva in mostra il miglior Drogba.
> 
> Ma anche dall'altra sponda, per ora mi sembrano ancora perplessi su come sostituire Xabi Alonso, è ormai ci siamo.



Voglio vedere anch'io che farà l'anno prossimo...per me non segnerà così tanto, al massimo farà come Milito 3 anni buoni e basta


----------



## Angstgegner (21 Maggio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Nel 2002-2003 Ancelotti vinse col Milan la Coppa Italia e la Champions League in finale contro la Juventus già campione d'Italia.
> 2013-2014 e Ancelotti ha vinto col Real la Copa del Rey e deve affrontare in finale di Champions League l'Atletico Madrid già campione di Spagna. Finali tra squadre dello stesso paese.


Aggiungo una statistica: il Siviglia ha vinto l'ultima Europa League nel 2007 (prima di questa) e quell'anno vinse la Champions una squadra allenata da Ancelotti (noi ). Nel 1966 l'Atletico vinse la Liga, la Champions andò al Real


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Maggio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Aggiungo una statistica: il Siviglia ha vinto l'ultima Europa League nel 2007 (prima di questa) e quell'anno vinse la Champions una squadra allenata da Ancelotti (noi ). Nel 1966 l'Atletico vinse la Liga, la Champions andò al Real



Dal 2007-2008 chi ha battuto il Barcellona poi ha vinto la Champions
2008 Manchester
2010 Inter
2012 Chelsea
2013 Bayern MOnaco


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Maggio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Aggiungo una statistica: il Siviglia ha vinto l'ultima Europa League nel 2007 (prima di questa) e quell'anno vinse la Champions una squadra allenata da Ancelotti (noi ). Nel 1966 l'Atletico vinse la Liga, la Champions andò al Real


Booom


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Maggio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Dal 2007-2008 chi ha battuto il Barcellona poi ha vinto la Champions
> 2008 Manchester
> 2010 Inter
> 2012 Chelsea
> 2013 Bayern MOnaco


Questa è buona.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Maggio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Questa è buona.



Nel 2006/07 il Liverpool ha battuto il Barca.. poi in finale i reds hanno perso contro di noi 

In panchina c'era Ancellotti ora nel Real C'è Ancelotti


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Maggio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Nel 2006/07 il Liverpool ha battuto il Barca.. poi in finale i reds hanno perso contro di noi
> 
> In panchina c'era Ancellotti ora nel Real C'è Ancelotti


----------



## gabuz (21 Maggio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Nel 2006/07 il Liverpool ha battuto il Barca.. poi in finale i reds hanno perso contro di noi
> 
> In panchina c'era Ancellotti ora nel Real C'è Ancelotti



Ancelotti che eliminò il Bayern


----------



## Aragorn (22 Maggio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Nel 2002-2003 Ancelotti vinse col Milan la Coppa Italia e la Champions League in finale contro la Juventus già campione d'Italia.
> 2013-2014 e Ancelotti ha vinto col Real la Copa del Rey e deve affrontare in finale di Champions League l'Atletico Madrid già campione di Spagna. Finali tra squadre dello stesso paese.



Aggiungo un minuscolo particolare, il Real di Ancelotti, proprio come il Milan 2002-03, ha chiuso il campionato al terzo posto


----------



## pennyhill (22 Maggio 2014)

Pare "ribaltarsi" la situazione infortunati. 

Diego Costa e Arda Turan si allenano con il gruppo.

In casa Real, Ronaldo e Bale continuano a lavorare metà col gruppo e metà differenziato. Benzema dovrebbe andare al massimo in panchina (con Isco dentro), mentre per Pepe continua a prevalere il pessimismo.


----------



## Frikez (22 Maggio 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Pare "ribaltarsi" la situazione infortunati.
> 
> Diego Costa e Arda Turan si allenano con il gruppo.
> 
> In casa Real, Ronaldo e Bale continuano a lavorare metà col gruppo e metà differenziato. Benzema dovrebbe andare al massimo in panchina (con Isco dentro), mentre per Pepe continua a prevalere il pessimismo.



Khedira titolare? Azzardiamo


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Maggio 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Pare "ribaltarsi" la situazione infortunati.
> 
> Diego Costa e Arda Turan si allenano con il gruppo.
> 
> In casa Real, Ronaldo e Bale continuano a lavorare metà col gruppo e metà differenziato. Benzema dovrebbe andare al massimo in panchina (con Isco dentro), mentre per Pepe continua a prevalere il pessimismo.



Benzema è un soppravalutato.. è una buona notizia.

Ma se giocano senza Ronaldo e Bale, bè meglio che non vadano manco in campo..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Maggio 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Aggiungo un minuscolo particolare, il Real di Ancelotti, proprio come il Milan 2002-03, ha chiuso il campionato al terzo posto


Ah, ecco cosa volevo aggiungere


----------



## pennyhill (22 Maggio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Benzema è un soppravalutato.. è una buona notizia.
> 
> Ma se giocano senza Ronaldo e Bale, bè meglio che non vadano manco in campo..



Sopravvalutato, quanto vuoi, ma è comunque il quarto giocatore più impiegato da Ancelotti in questa stagione (Pepe è il primo), in sostanza con Xavi e il centrale portoghese, costituisce l'asse centrale della squadra.


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Maggio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Benzema è un soppravalutato.. è una buona notizia.
> 
> Ma se giocano senza Ronaldo e Bale, bè meglio che non vadano manco in campo..



ronaldo e bale ci saranno sicuro c'è qualche dubbio per benzema, secondo voi gioca khedira o illaramendi al posto di xabi alonso??


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Maggio 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Sopravvalutato, quanto vuoi, ma è comunque il quarto giocatore più impiegato da Ancelotti in questa stagione (Pepe è il primo), in sostanza con Xavi e il centrale portoghese, costituisce l'asse centrale della squadra.



Infatti Benzema è una brutta assenza...magari sbaglia qualcosa di troppo, ma non se la fa sotto...Ronaldo e Bale dovrebbero partire titolari con dentro Isco arretrato
incredibile Costa poteva saltare i Mondiali e invece sabato gioca?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Maggio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ronaldo e bale ci saranno sicuro c'è qualche dubbio per benzema, secondo voi gioca khedira o illaramendi al posto di xabi alonso??



Spero Khedira...le Finali le vincono soprattutto chi ha meno paura e più voglia di vincere...Illaramendi potrebbe scappargli la diarrea in mezzo al campo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Maggio 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Sopravvalutato, quanto vuoi, ma è comunque il quarto giocatore più impiegato da Ancelotti in questa stagione (Pepe è il primo), in sostanza con Xavi e il centrale portoghese, costituisce l'asse centrale della squadra.


Non giocava nel Barça Hernandez?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Maggio 2014)

*Diego Costa ci sarà grazie a una cura a base di placenta di cavallo*


----------



## admin (24 Maggio 2014)

Le probabili formazioni di Real e Atletico Madrid:

*REAL MADRID (4-3-3): *Casillas; Carvajal, Varane, Sergio Ramos, Marcelo; Modric, Illarramendi, Di Maria; Bale, Benzema, Ronaldo. All. Ancelotti.

*ATLETICO MADRID (4-4-2):* Courtois; Juanfran, Godin, Miranda, Filipe Luis; Koke, Tiago, Gabi, Arda Turan; Raul Garcia, Villa. All. Simeone.


----------



## Jino (24 Maggio 2014)

Dai Carletto!!!


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Maggio 2014)

Formazioni 

Atletico: Courtois; Juanfran, Miranda, Godin, Filipe Luis; Koke, Tiago, Gabi, Raul Garcia; Villa; Diego Costa.


Real: Casillas; Carvajal, Ramos, Varane, Coentrao; Di Maria, Modric, Khedira; Ronaldo, Benzema, Bale.


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Maggio 2014)

*Formazioni ufficiali:

Real Madrid: Casillas; Carvajal, Ramos, Varane, Coentrao; Khedira, Modric, Di Maria; Bale, Benzema, Ronaldo. 

Atletico Madrid: Courtois; Juanfran, Godin, Miranda, Filipe Luis; Gabi, Tiago, Koke, Raul Garcia; Villa, Diego Costa

Arda Turan nemmeno in panchina. *


----------



## Frikez (24 Maggio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Formazioni ufficiali:
> 
> Real Madrid: Casillas; Carvajal, Ramos, Varane, Coentrao; Khedira, Modric, Di Maria; Bale, Benzema, Ronaldo.
> 
> ...



Khedira preso


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Maggio 2014)

Comunque fosse stato da noi Diego Costa non avrebbe mai recupearto


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Maggio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Khedira preso



giusta la scelta di khedira, è una partita troppo importante..


----------



## pennyhill (24 Maggio 2014)

Khedira ci sta, ma c’è anche il “rischio” che sia un cambio già deciso, considerando che non credo abbia i 90 minuti nelle gambe. Non dico con il Celta che era la gara del rientro, ma con l'Espanyol dopo 50 minuti era sulle gambe.


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Maggio 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Khedira ci sta, ma c’è anche il “rischio” che sia un cambio già deciso, considerando che non credo abbia i 90 minuti nelle gambe. Non dico con il Celta che era la gara del rientro, ma con l'Espanyol dopo 50 minuti era sulle gambe.



l'importante è approcciare bene la partita, e un giocatore come khedira dall'inizio è fondamentale, poi per illaramendi entrare sarà più facile, a seconda del risultato potrebbe entrare anche isco..


----------



## DannySa (24 Maggio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque fosse stato da noi Diego Costa non avrebbe mai recupearto



Honda dopo una settimana che era qui ancora non aveva smaltito le ore di differenza.. grande Gallo


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Maggio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Formazioni ufficiali:
> 
> Real Madrid: Casillas; Carvajal, Ramos, Varane, Coentrao; Khedira, Modric, Di Maria; Bale, Benzema, Ronaldo.
> 
> ...



Peccato per Xabi Alonso... con quel soppravalutato di Khedira in mezzo, potrebbe combinarle di tutti i colori. Avrai messo Isco e Mandato Illaramanedi e Khedira al Mare, visto che è a due metri


----------



## Hammer (24 Maggio 2014)

Forza Carletto!


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Maggio 2014)

Dato interessante se contiamo allenatori e giocatori. Gli unici che hanno fatto una finale di Cl sono tre

Ancelotti, Ronaldo (vinta) e David Villa (vinta)

Per il resto nessuno ha mai fatto una finale di CL...

Solo due giocatori stasera.


----------



## #Dodo90# (24 Maggio 2014)

Tantissima stima per Simeone ed i suoi, ma non posso non tifare per Carletto!


----------



## Blu71 (24 Maggio 2014)

Dobbiamo tornare noi a giocare queste gare


----------



## Aragorn (24 Maggio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Dato interessante se contiamo allenatori e giocatori. Gli unici che hanno fatto una finale di Cl sono tre
> 
> Ancelotti, Ronaldo (vinta) e David Villa (vinta)
> 
> ...



Facendo i pignoli potremmo aggiungere Casillas


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Maggio 2014)

Ma questo arbitro è il folle olandese che ha regalto il rigore per il barca contro di noi nei quarti nel 2012


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Maggio 2014)

Diego Costa out dentro Lopez


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Maggio 2014)

diego costa  come sprecare 1 cambio, era ovvio che non ce l'avrebbe fatta.


----------



## Doctore (24 Maggio 2014)

ma come si fa a buttare via una sostituzione...


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Maggio 2014)

Mamma mia gioccare un cambiio così..


----------



## #Dodo90# (24 Maggio 2014)

Ma non è che doveva andare in bagno? E' corso diretto negli spogliatoi


----------



## matteo (24 Maggio 2014)

Altri ritmi rispetto all'Italia.....


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Maggio 2014)

Giocatoretto sto Benzema..fortuna per lui che jese si è fatto male


----------



## Frikez (24 Maggio 2014)

Questo era rosso eh


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Maggio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Questo era rosso eh



D'accordo.. tra l'altro sto Raul Garcia non mi è nuovo. E' un falegname ben conosciuto..
Ma il giallo per ramos? ahaahha

Sto arbitro non ci sta capendo nulla


----------



## Underhill84 (24 Maggio 2014)

Il fallo di raul garcia era rosso tutta la vita!!! Fallo di frustrazione con palla irraggiungibile... scelta facile, pessimo arbitro


----------



## BB7 (24 Maggio 2014)

Questi dell'Atletico sono assassini


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Maggio 2014)

Bale


----------



## prebozzio (24 Maggio 2014)

Io odio l'Atletico Madrid, è una squadra di fabbri alla quale concedono di tutto


----------



## chicagousait (24 Maggio 2014)

Che ha sbagliato Bale e che erroraccio per Tiago


----------



## Frikez (24 Maggio 2014)

Koke graziato due volte bah

Bale


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Maggio 2014)

Che se mangiato Bale.


----------



## Underhill84 (24 Maggio 2014)

Thiago  mr 100 milioni ahahahhahaha


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Maggio 2014)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Il fallo di raul garcia era rosso tutta la vita!!! Fallo di frustrazione con palla irraggiungibile... scelta facile, pessimo arbitro



E' quello che ci ha dato il rigore contro ai quarti al camp nou sull' 1-1...


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Maggio 2014)

Godddinnnnnnnnnnn Vamos Atleti


----------



## chicagousait (24 Maggio 2014)

Gooooooooooooollllllllllll
Casillas


----------



## admin (24 Maggio 2014)

*Gol dell'Atletico Madrid *


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Maggio 2014)

Casilass


----------



## Frikez (24 Maggio 2014)

Iker


----------



## aleslash (24 Maggio 2014)

Ma cosa fa casillas


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Maggio 2014)

Mi sa che per il real rimarrà un sogno questa decima


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Maggio 2014)

Iker lol esce poi ci ripensa torna indietro


----------



## admin (24 Maggio 2014)

Casillas davvero imbarazzante. Il Real decisamente meglio fino ad ora. Vantaggio immeritato.


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Maggio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mi sa che per il real rimarrà un sogno questa decima



Eccola la il Real ora la vince, ogni volta che esci con le tue perle poi si avverano l'incontrario


----------



## Blu71 (24 Maggio 2014)

Uscita alla c.d.c.....


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Maggio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Eccola la il Real ora la vince, ogni volta che esci con le tue perle poi si avverano l'incontrario


Quando sbagli gol come quello di Bale e prendi gol in questo modo,capisci come vanno a fanire le cose.

Poi il Real mi sembra senza balle.. troppo tesi


----------



## chicagousait (24 Maggio 2014)

Ramos se continua così la vede dagli spogliatoi la partita


----------



## BB7 (24 Maggio 2014)

L'Atletico è troppo solido in difesa. Il Real ha sbagliato tutti i lanci


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Maggio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Quando sbagli gol come quello di Bale e prendi gol in questo modo,capisci come vanno a fanire le cose.
> 
> Poi il Real mi sembra senza balle.. troppo tesi


Speriamo, ma per me la vince il Real a sensazione.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Maggio 2014)

Khedira imbarazzante... fuori fuori dentro Isco

Atletico troppo solido in difesa.. Ronaldo e Bale inesistenti. Benzema imbarazzante

Bene di Maria, l'unico pericoloso


----------



## Hammer (24 Maggio 2014)

Casillas si torturerà a vita con questa uscita degna del peggior Dida


----------



## iceman. (24 Maggio 2014)

Pazzesco, stanno facendo qualcosa di assurdo, Simeone pare Clough che vince la Champions con il Nottingham


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Maggio 2014)

Aaaah sono arrivata dopo 20 minuti e non sapevo che Costa già era uscito, ma ne ha sempre una  .


----------



## Fabriman94 (24 Maggio 2014)

Penso che vedremo un real diversissimo nella ripresa. Altrimenti che dire...Simeone sarà una sorpresa storica di questo calcio.


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Maggio 2014)

cmq secondo me ci scappa un'espulsione per parte. 

quelli dell'atletico sono fabbri, e anche ramos lo vedo molto nervoso.


----------



## iceman. (24 Maggio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Khedira imbarazzante... fuori fuori dentro Isco
> 
> Atletico troppo solido in difesa.. Ronaldo e Bale inesistenti. Benzema imbarazzante
> 
> Bene di Maria, l'unico pericoloso



Bale sta giocando bene, su Khedira concordo, ma dovrebbe esserci Modric davanti la difesa


----------



## Frikez (24 Maggio 2014)

Ecco perchè giocava Diego Lopez in campionato..mamma mia che somaro


----------



## #Dodo90# (24 Maggio 2014)

Sono curioso di vedere la tenuta mentale del Real. Stava giocando meglio, ma la pressione ora è alle stelle


----------



## Blu71 (24 Maggio 2014)

L' Atletico ha più fame ....


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Maggio 2014)

Cristiano in ombra,Bale agitatissimo,Benzema addormentato........Se non si svegliano questi tre il Real non va da nessuna parte.
E Casillas che cacchio combina? Mi sa che questa cosa di farlo giocare solo in Champions si sta rivelando una stupidaggine bella e buona.


----------



## chicagousait (24 Maggio 2014)

Dopotutto Mourinho nn aveva visto male preferendogli Lopez. E' decisamente in fase calante


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (24 Maggio 2014)

Partita nel complesso piuttosto brutta. Quelli del Real troppo molli, tesissimi, non danno mai l'impressione di poter sfondare. Atletico come al solito solidissimo. Difficile ipotizzare un ribaltamento della situazione nel secondo tempo, anche se la partita è lunga.


----------



## Fabriman94 (24 Maggio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Cristiano in ombra,Bale agitatissimo,Benzema addormentato........Se non si svegliano questi tre il Real non va da nessuna parte.
> E Casillas che cacchio combina? Mi sa che questa cosa di farlo giocare solo in Champions si sta rivelando una stupidaggine bella e buona.


Ha fatto un errore da principiante, come il palo di Niang al Camp nou insomma.


----------



## iceman. (24 Maggio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Cristiano in ombra,Bale agitatissimo,Benzema addormentato........Se non si svegliano questi tre il Real non va da nessuna parte.
> E Casillas che cacchio combina? Mi sa che questa cosa di farlo giocare solo in Champions si sta rivelando una stupidaggine bella e buona.



Farebbe bene a cambiare aria se la perdono...


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Maggio 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Pazzesco, stanno facendo qualcosa di assurdo, Simeone pare Clough che vince la Champions con il Nottingham


Certo che vincere Liga e Champions con questi fabbri... il che significa che simeone ha fatto qualcosa col Diavolo. Ma per qual è motivo non andiamo a prenderlo? Dagli 5 mln liberati dei cessi e ci paghi il suo ingaggi.

Non vincerai il camionato ma ti porta sicuro in Cl


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Maggio 2014)

Che gufi maledetti che siete xD

incredibile cmq...se non si svegliano amen...o la vincono oggi o non la vincono più entrambe le squadre


----------



## #Dodo90# (24 Maggio 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> L' Atletico ha più fame ....



Più che altro, secondo me ha meno pressione, sono più liberi mentalmente. Loro la Liga l'hanno vinta e non sono i favoriti, il Real è il favorito e DEVE vincere la Coppa.

Anche se onestamente fino al gol il Real ha fatto meglio, ma ora avranno ancora più pressione da gestire man mano che scorrerà il cronometro


----------



## Frikez (24 Maggio 2014)

Ora aspettiamoci 45 minuti di catenaccio col Real che non troverà spazi e sbatterà contro la difesa dell'Atletico.


----------



## matteo (24 Maggio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Cristiano in ombra,Bale agitatissimo,Benzema addormentato........Se non si svegliano questi tre il Real non va da nessuna parte.
> E Casillas che cacchio combina? Mi sa che questa cosa di farlo giocare solo in Champions si sta rivelando una stupidaggine bella e buona.



Casillas aveva giocato bene nelle altre partite e le uscite sono sempre state il suo tallone d'achille


----------



## Blu71 (24 Maggio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Che gufi maledetti che siete xD
> 
> incredibile cmq...se non si svegliano amen...o *la vincono oggi* o non la vincono più entrambe le squadre



....una delle due la vincerà


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Maggio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ora aspettiamoci 45 minuti di catenaccio col Real che non troverà spazi e sbatterà contro la difesa dell'Atletico.



Quoto.

Al massimo prenderanno 1-1 ma poi finirà ai rigori..
Questi hanno concesso solo UNA occassione per errore di Tiago e Bale ha buttato via, non daranno un altro regalo.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Maggio 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Più che altro, secondo me ha meno pressione, sono più liberi mentalmente



....anche, per loro essere in finale è già un fatto storico.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Maggio 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Facendo i pignoli potremmo aggiungere Casillas



Già Casillas ha giocato quella del 2000


----------



## #Dodo90# (24 Maggio 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....anche, per loro essere in finale è già un fatto storico.



Appunto. Poi, come ho aggiunto sopra, loro la Liga l'hanno vinta ed essere lì è già un successo.

Non credo centri la voglia di vincere. Gli unici nel Real che hanno già vinto la Champions sono Ronaldo e Casillas


----------



## iceman. (24 Maggio 2014)

Beh Casillas comunque lo prenderei anche oggi pur di non vedere l'eroe di perugia "cit


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Maggio 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Più che altro, secondo me ha meno pressione, sono più liberi mentalmente. Loro la Liga l'hanno vinta e non sono i favoriti, il Real è il favorito e DEVE vincere la Coppa.
> 
> Anche se onestamente fino al gol il Real ha fatto meglio, ma ora avranno ancora più pressione da gestire man mano che scorrerà il cronometro


Sono d'accordo, tra l'altro il real non ha giocatori che hanno fatto finali di cl, solo Ronaldo.
Nessuno nel real è abituato a queste pressioni sono tutti con zero esperienza.

Mentre l'Altetico beh, non hanno esperienza, ma non hanno nessuna pressione. 

Ecco la differenza.


----------



## iceman. (24 Maggio 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Appunto. Poi, come ho aggiunto sopra, loro la Liga l'hanno vinta ed essere lì è già un successo.
> 
> Non credo centri la voglia di vincere. Gli unici nel Real che hanno già vinto la Champions sono Ronaldo e Casillas



I rigori sarebbero tremendi nel caso  io ci spero..


----------



## iceman. (24 Maggio 2014)

Simeone comunque se vince dovrebbe abbandonare anche a costo di prendersi un anno di pausa


----------



## Djici (24 Maggio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo, tra l'altro il real non ha giocatori che hanno fatto finali di cl, solo Ronaldo.
> Nessuno nel real è abituato a queste pressioni sono tutti con zero esperienza.
> 
> Mentre l'Altetico beh, non hanno esperienza, ma non hanno nessuna pressione.
> ...



casillas, ramos e ronaldo non mancano di esperienza.


----------



## #Dodo90# (24 Maggio 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> I rigori sarebbero tremendi nel caso  io ci spero..


Per i finali tragici ho un debole


----------



## Gianni23 (24 Maggio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Certo che vincere Liga e Champions con questi fabbri... il che significa che simeone ha fatto qualcosa col Diavolo. Ma per qual è motivo non andiamo a prenderlo? Dagli 5 mln liberati dei cessi e ci paghi il suo ingaggi.
> 
> Non vincerai il camionato ma ti porta sicuro in Cl



Si buonanotte... Qua dicevamo tutti che era impensabile che andasse alla juve per un eventuale dopo conte perchè il calcio in italia è in declino e viene da noi senza coppe per cercare di conquistare un terzo posto? Impossibile.


----------



## Gianni23 (24 Maggio 2014)

Comunque il real non c'è mentalmente, probabilmente sente troppo la pressione.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Maggio 2014)

Djici ha scritto:


> casillas, ramos e ronaldo non mancano di esperienza.



Sono pochi 3 su 11 eh... il resto non è abiutato a queste pressioni


----------



## admin (24 Maggio 2014)

Grandissimo Di Maria


----------



## iceman. (24 Maggio 2014)

Di Maria il migliore per distacco del real


----------



## #Dodo90# (24 Maggio 2014)

Partitazzo di Di Maria. E noi come mezzala mettevamo Montolivo e Muntari


----------



## BB7 (24 Maggio 2014)

Troppo forti in difesa questi


----------



## admin (24 Maggio 2014)

Quelli del Real, Di Maria a parte, sembrano tutti inchiodati per terra.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Maggio 2014)

Benzema inutile come la fame


----------



## iceman. (24 Maggio 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Partitazzo di Di Maria. E noi come mezzala mettevamo Montolivo e Muntari



Che pena mamma mia


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Maggio 2014)

dietro il real è un po' molliccio eh...stanno rischiando.


----------



## iceman. (24 Maggio 2014)

Quelli del Real stanno dormendo..


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Maggio 2014)

E come segni a questi? Migliore difesa nel Mondo..


----------



## iceman. (24 Maggio 2014)

Questi nel giro di due-tre anni hanno vinto praticamente tutto, campionato, e.l, Champions, supercoppa europea , boh


----------



## BB7 (24 Maggio 2014)

Prima azione seria del Real


----------



## iceman. (24 Maggio 2014)

Ma Ancelotti lo esonerano?


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Maggio 2014)

Sembra il remake di Bayern chelsea.. con i tedeschi costretti a vincere che giocano inc asa


----------



## matteo (24 Maggio 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma Ancelotti lo esonerano?



Non credo..Ha fatto meglio di Mourinho al primo anno col Real


----------



## BB7 (24 Maggio 2014)

Benzema inutile come sempre


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Maggio 2014)

il real può segnare in ogni momento coi giocatori che ha, non è ancora finita

ma l'atletico sta facendo una partita impressionante


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Maggio 2014)

mamma mia che zappatori.


----------



## Gianni23 (24 Maggio 2014)

Comunque quelli dell'atletico continuano a picchiare.


----------



## iceman. (24 Maggio 2014)

Dai, voglio vedere i rigori.....


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Maggio 2014)

clamorosa occasione per bale


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Maggio 2014)

Bale  comunque il pareggio è nell'aria.


----------



## admin (24 Maggio 2014)

Ma un'addrizzata ai piedi di Bale?


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Maggio 2014)

Non è giornata per il Real


----------



## BB7 (24 Maggio 2014)

Bale deve andare a nascondersi.... Nemmeno beccare la porta come si fa


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Maggio 2014)

Oggi Bale versione Abate


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Maggio 2014)

Povero Nacho strattonato ad ogni azione del Real da Xabi


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Maggio 2014)

Ah ma Benzema era in campo?  giocatore pompatissimo.


----------



## iceman. (24 Maggio 2014)

Che aggancio ..


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Maggio 2014)

l'atletico è bassissimo, ora il real domina


----------



## iceman. (24 Maggio 2014)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Bale deve andare a nascondersi.... Nemmeno beccare la porta come si fa



Un cesso proprio


----------



## Gianni23 (24 Maggio 2014)

Bale 100 min....


----------



## iceman. (24 Maggio 2014)

Ma a Florentino non lo inquadrano?


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Maggio 2014)

Finisce così.. era una partita da rigori..ma Casilass..


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Maggio 2014)

Inutile che si lamentano perchè non si alza, lo farebbero lo stesso.


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Maggio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Finisce così.. era una partita da rigori..ma Casilass..



 scusa ma non si sa mai, ad ogni tuo post tremo


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Maggio 2014)

che azioni confuse però


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Maggio 2014)

Su dai il pareggio è nell area, non ripartono più sono tutti chiusi ed è ancora presto.


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Maggio 2014)

clamorosa occasione real


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Maggio 2014)

punizione molto pericolosa per il real

ormai l'atletico è scoppiato


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Maggio 2014)

l'atletico non ne ha più.


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Maggio 2014)

nella finale di coppa campioni 1973/1974 l'atletico si fece pareggiare all'ultimissimo minuto (del secondo supplementare tra l'altro)

vediamo stavolta


----------



## BB7 (24 Maggio 2014)

Ha sprecato troppo Bale ormai finisce cosi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Maggio 2014)

Simeone alla Conte 

5 minuti di recupero


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Maggio 2014)

Che roba Simeone..che Roba..


----------



## Ale (24 Maggio 2014)

Atletico molto fortunato


----------



## iceman. (24 Maggio 2014)

Benzema sta per piangere


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Maggio 2014)

punizione praticamente dentro l'area per l'atletico


----------



## iceman. (24 Maggio 2014)

5 di recupero ROTFL


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Maggio 2014)

5 di recupero e che è?


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Maggio 2014)

angolo, finale tesissimo


----------



## iceman. (24 Maggio 2014)

Come lo United nel 99


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Maggio 2014)

Pazzesco pazzsco


----------



## admin (24 Maggio 2014)

*Pareggio del Real Madrid*


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Maggio 2014)

Pareggio Sergio Ramos si va beh lasciamo perdere


----------



## iceman. (24 Maggio 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> come lo united nel 99



rotfl


----------



## Gianni23 (24 Maggio 2014)

Siiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BB7 (24 Maggio 2014)

Gooooooooooooooolllllll


----------



## Principe (24 Maggio 2014)

Incredible


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Maggio 2014)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> nella finale di coppa campioni 1973/1974 l'atletico si fece pareggiare all'ultimissimo minuto (del secondo supplementare tra l'altro)
> 
> vediamo stavolta



ahahhahaha l'avevo detto

il real ha la decima in tasca


----------



## admin (24 Maggio 2014)

Adesso il Real vincerà la Champions.

Se andranno ai rigori, Casillas farà il fenomeno.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Maggio 2014)

Daranno il Pallone d'oro a Ramos mi sà


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Maggio 2014)

eccallà.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Maggio 2014)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> nella finale di coppa campioni 1973/1974 l'atletico si fece pareggiare all'ultimissimo minuto (del secondo supplementare tra l'altro)
> 
> vediamo stavolta



Incredibile...incredibile..


----------



## aleslash (24 Maggio 2014)

Ancoraaaara sergiooooooooo


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Maggio 2014)

Si va beh ancora sto qui assurdo al 48° e fu la Decima


----------



## Ale (24 Maggio 2014)

Giusto cosi


----------



## 666psycho (24 Maggio 2014)

vai real!


----------



## admin (24 Maggio 2014)

Ma si sapeva che la Champions l'avrebbe vinta il Real


----------



## Ale (24 Maggio 2014)

Ora vince Ancelotti


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Maggio 2014)

La vince il Real l'Atletico è scoppiato ormai.


----------



## Frikez (24 Maggio 2014)

Che razza di c u l o


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Maggio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Si va beh ancora sto qui assurdo al 48° e fu la Decima



Midispiace,forse era meglio chidere il becco... eppure questa volta ero sicuro


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Maggio 2014)

l'atletico si era abbassato troppo


----------



## Hammer (24 Maggio 2014)

Pareggio meritatissimo. Perché Bale ha i piedi come due mattoni stasera, se no il Real era già sopra


----------



## Frikez (24 Maggio 2014)

Occhio che andranno ai rigori, non è finita


----------



## Principe (24 Maggio 2014)

Sarebbe un mega furto del real , pari a quello del Liverpool 2005


----------



## Morghot (24 Maggio 2014)

Povero atletico


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Maggio 2014)

e ora l'atletico è a terra fisicamente, è dal 70esimo che sono scoppiati, vince il real di sicuro


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Maggio 2014)

vamos real!!!


----------



## Fabriman94 (24 Maggio 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Pareggio meritatissimo. Perché Bale ha i piedi come due mattoni stasera, se no il Real era già sopra


La colpa principale va a Casillas. Stasera l'atletico non avrebbe mai potuto trovare il gol, non avendo neanche Diego Costa. Cmq partita avvincente.


----------



## #Dodo90# (24 Maggio 2014)

Pareggio strameritato del Real. 

Partita stupenda comunque. Sento la tensione io, figuriamoci loro. Ah, bei tempi nel 2003.....


----------



## iceman. (24 Maggio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Occhio che andranno ai rigori, non è finita



Speriamo, sarebbe una goduria immensa veder perdere il real ai rigori dopo il pareggio all'ultimo.


----------



## Ale (24 Maggio 2014)

Adesso la mette pirlo su punizione roftl


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Maggio 2014)

l'atletico gioca un calcio scandaloso per una finale..


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Maggio 2014)

Secondo me segna Ronaldo.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (24 Maggio 2014)

mamma mia,certo che l'atletico quando va in vantaggio diventa un avversario rognosissimo.Pareggio meritato con sergio ramos,un difensore straordinario,altro che david luiz...


----------



## iceman. (24 Maggio 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Pareggio strameritato del Real.
> 
> Partita stupenda comunque. Sento la tensione io, figuriamoci loro. Ah, bei tempi nel 2003.....



A me non sta piacendo un gran che, sta giocando solo il Real..


----------



## #Dodo90# (24 Maggio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> La colpa principale va a Casillas. Stasera l'atletico non avrebbe mai potuto trovare il gol, non avendo neanche Diego Costa. Cmq partita avvincente.



Casillas darebbe la vita a Sergio Ramos in questo momento


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Maggio 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Pareggio strameritato del Real.
> 
> Partita stupenda comunque. Sento la tensione io, figuriamoci loro. Ah, bei tempi nel 2003.....



Pensa gli allenatori. Perdono 10 anni di vita.


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Maggio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Occhio che andranno ai rigori, non è finita



secondo me no, l'atletico è scoppiato e ha mezza squadra ammonita. 

il real la risolve prima.


----------



## #Dodo90# (24 Maggio 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> A me non sta piacendo un gran che, sta giocando solo il Real..



Si, quello sicuramente. Però il ritmo e la tensione rendono hanno reso il secondo tempo bellissimo.


----------



## BB7 (24 Maggio 2014)

Dopo che ha segnato tutti a dire "si sapeva"... Eddai ragazzi...


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Maggio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Midispiace,forse era meglio chidere il becco... eppure questa volta ero sicuro



ahah tranqui , faccio il tifo per l'Atletico perchè sarebbe stato bello se l'avessero vinta anche perchè chissà quando gli ricapiterà peccato


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Maggio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> l'atletico gioca un calcio scandaloso per una finale..



Ma anche normalmente quando deve chiudersi non se lo fa ripetere due volte.


----------



## Hammer (24 Maggio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> La colpa principale va a Casillas. Stasera l'atletico non avrebbe mai potuto trovare il gol, non avendo neanche Diego Costa. Cmq partita avvincente.



Ho omesso Casillas perché l'ho già commentato nel primo tempo, e ti do pienamente ragione. Ha fatto una roba (non so come definirla) da Nelson Dida nel periodo oscuro


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (24 Maggio 2014)

ramos non sarà un difensore che sarà ricordato per le sue doti tecniche,ma è uno che in campo mette sempre 2 palle grosse quanto palloni da basket


----------



## admin (24 Maggio 2014)

I tifosi dell'Atletico Madrid stanno già piangendo. Credo che dica tutto...


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Maggio 2014)

Non è mica finita eh


----------



## iceman. (24 Maggio 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> ramos non sarà un difensore che sarà ricordato per le sue doti tecniche,ma è uno che in campo mette sempre 2 palle grosse quanto palloni da basket



Noi abbiamo Bonera che può essere paragonato a Ramos


----------



## Snake (24 Maggio 2014)

il real adesso ne fa almeno un paio


----------



## #Dodo90# (24 Maggio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Pensa gli allenatori. Perdono 10 anni di vita.



Carletto aveva i crampi al sopracciglio


----------



## iceman. (24 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> I tifosi dell'Atletico Madrid stanno già piangendo. Credo che dica tutto...



Hanno vinto la liga, dovrebbero già ringraziare il signore...solo che quando inizi ad avere un pezzo di pane poi ne vuoi subito un altro...


----------



## Underhill84 (24 Maggio 2014)

comunque per quanto mi stia sulle balle il real (a parte carletto) non sopporto l'idea che possa rivincerla una squadra che gioca solo di catenaccio e contropiede... non è calcio


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Maggio 2014)

Ronaldo voto 0 oggì, imbarazzante


----------



## BB7 (24 Maggio 2014)

Disastroso Bale


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Maggio 2014)

Il Real se non segna nei tempi supplemtari rischia secondo me


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Maggio 2014)

assedio real, all'atletico ormai non resta nient'altro da fare se non provare a trascinarsi fino ai rigori


----------



## admin (24 Maggio 2014)

L'Atletico potrebbe sperare solo nei rigori. Ma forse manco quelli, perchè Casillas si riscatterà.


----------



## Underhill84 (24 Maggio 2014)

Comunque inspiegabile tenere fuori questo Marcelo... da quand'è entrato il real è cambiato totalmente


----------



## admin (24 Maggio 2014)

Ora segna Ronaldo


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'Atletico potrebbe sperare solo nei rigori. Ma forse manco quelli, perchè Casillas si riscatterà.



Tu dici? A me sembra che oggi veda i draghi..


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Maggio 2014)

Prendere gol quasi al 94' di una finale di champions è una roba illegale......


----------



## Hammer (24 Maggio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> La colpa principale va a Casillas. Stasera l'atletico non avrebbe mai potuto trovare il gol, non avendo neanche Diego Costa. Cmq partita avvincente.



Ho omesso Casillas perché l'ho già commentato nel primo tempo, e ti do pienamente ragione. Ha fatto una roba (non so come definirla) da Nelson Dida nel periodo oscuro


----------



## BB7 (24 Maggio 2014)

Ridicolo Simeone che protesta per i cinque di recupero quando il gol l'ha preso al terzo


----------



## #Dodo90# (24 Maggio 2014)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Ridicolo Simeone che protesta per i cinque di recupero quando il gol l'ha preso al terzo



Ma infatti. Poi con cinque ammonizioni e cinque cambi ci stavamo tutti


----------



## Snake (24 Maggio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ronaldo voto 0 oggì, imbarazzante


ho una vaga idea di chi deciderà la partita


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Maggio 2014)

Certo che sto Morata è uno scarparo assurdo


----------



## #Dodo90# (24 Maggio 2014)

Partitone anche di Ramos stasera


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Maggio 2014)

il real vince al 120'


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Maggio 2014)

gol di bale


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Maggio 2014)

Cosa ha fatto di maria cosa ha fatto??????????????????


----------



## admin (24 Maggio 2014)

Real Madrid Campione D'Europa. Come diciamo da inizio anno.


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Maggio 2014)

Finita Bale era destino.


----------



## Underhill84 (24 Maggio 2014)

che ha fatto di maria!!!


----------



## #Dodo90# (24 Maggio 2014)

Di Maria MOSTRUOSO. Al 110'!!


----------



## Frikez (24 Maggio 2014)

Lo spaghetto


----------



## aleslash (24 Maggio 2014)

Di Maria è un giocatore pazzesco


----------



## admin (24 Maggio 2014)

Alla fine i soldi e gli investimenti vincono sempre e comunque. Come è giusto che sia.


----------



## Snake (24 Maggio 2014)

Sosa in una ipotetica classifica dei più grandi cessi che abbiano mai calcato il campo in una finale di champions dove lo mettiamo? Io dico che non esce dalla top 10


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Maggio 2014)

Questa volta ero sicuro che avrebbe vinto l'Atletico.. non mi sarei mai immaginato il gol al 93


----------



## Underhill84 (24 Maggio 2014)

lo stava rifacendo... quello è pazzo


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Maggio 2014)

Casilass imbarazzante ma stai in porta


----------



## Gianni23 (24 Maggio 2014)

Casillas ci riprova


----------



## aleslash (24 Maggio 2014)

Ma casillas cosa fa ancora?


----------



## Frikez (24 Maggio 2014)

Ma cosa fa sto cadavere


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Maggio 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> Sosa in una ipotetica classifica dei più grandi cessi che abbiano mai calcato il campo in una finale di champions dove lo mettiamo? Io dico che non esce dalla top 10



C'è anche roque Junior


----------



## #Dodo90# (24 Maggio 2014)

Casillas se la ride, l'ha capito pure lui che meno si muove e meglio è


----------



## Frikez (24 Maggio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Cosa ha fatto di maria cosa ha fatto??????????????????



Ora lo vendono alla Juve


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Maggio 2014)

3-1 marcelo ormai è andata


----------



## admin (24 Maggio 2014)

*Real Madrid Campione D'Europa 2014 

E' la Decima*


----------



## Underhill84 (24 Maggio 2014)

Congratulazioni Carletto!!! Se c'erano ancora dubbi sei nella storia del calcio!!


----------



## BB7 (24 Maggio 2014)

Non stavano piu in piedi giusto cosi Marcelo vale 100 Benzema


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Maggio 2014)

come si fa a lasciar fuori uno così e a far giocare coentrao ?


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Maggio 2014)

aver messo in campo diego costa ha pesato tantissimo su questi supplementari, l'atletico non può sostituire nessuno


----------



## #Dodo90# (24 Maggio 2014)

Vamos Carletto!!!!


----------



## Frikez (24 Maggio 2014)

Carlo


----------



## Ale (24 Maggio 2014)

Rendiamoci conto che noi ci seghiamo su de sciglio , guardate Marcelo..


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Maggio 2014)

rigore anche


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Maggio 2014)

Vabbè ma era necessario dare il rigore?


----------



## #Dodo90# (24 Maggio 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> come si fa a lasciar fuori uno così e a far giocare coentrao ?



Marcelo è più offensivo di Coentrao, ci stava. Alla fine cambio azzeccato


----------



## Ale (24 Maggio 2014)

Gol pesantissimo di Ronaldo..piccolissimo uomo


----------



## BB7 (24 Maggio 2014)

Grande Carletto


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Maggio 2014)

hanno perso una champions nel peggior modo possibile, prendere gol al 95' è deleterio


----------



## admin (24 Maggio 2014)

*Real Madrid - Atletico Madrid 4-1 

*


----------



## chicagousait (24 Maggio 2014)

Il real l'ha meritato ma l'arbitro ci ha messo un po del suo nel favorire il real


----------



## Frikez (24 Maggio 2014)

Ronaldo non verrà ricordato per essere stato il peggiore in campo


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Maggio 2014)

ma cosa fanno ?


----------



## #Dodo90# (24 Maggio 2014)

Vittoria strameritata del Real, però l'Atletico non merita un passivo così.


----------



## Gianni23 (24 Maggio 2014)

Simeone oltre alla partita adesso perde anche la faccia.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Maggio 2014)

Ma il secondo di Simeone chi è? Sembra un body guard ahahaha


----------



## chicagousait (24 Maggio 2014)

Cristiano Ronaldo deve patire le pene dell'inferno sportivamente parlando


----------



## Frikez (24 Maggio 2014)

Ridicolo Simeone


----------



## Frikez (24 Maggio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma il secondo di Simeone chi è? Sembra un body guard ahahaha



Burgos


----------



## #Dodo90# (24 Maggio 2014)

Ancelotti da antologia


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Maggio 2014)

per lo meno l'atletico si consola con il campionato


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Maggio 2014)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Cristiano Ronaldo deve patire le pene dell'inferno sportivamente parlando



cristiano è un grande


----------



## Lollo interista (24 Maggio 2014)

Giusto così alla fine,certo 5 minuti di recupero piuttosto generosi alla fine del 2T


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Maggio 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> Rendiamoci conto che noi ci seghiamo su de sciglio , guardate Marcelo..



? Al posto di Carvajal (oggi penoso) ci sta alla grande

aleeeeeeeeee grande Realll


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Maggio 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Giusto così alla fine,certo 5 minuti di recupero piuttosto generosi alla fine del 2T



quelli dell'atletico avevano perso molto tempo però, non è cosi scandaloso, potevano essere 4-5 ma la siamo dai..


----------



## hiei87 (24 Maggio 2014)

Contentissimo per Carletto!! Alla fine è giusto così...è vero che l'Atletico meritava la vittoria per la grinta e l'abnegazione profusa e per il fatto di essere stato costruito con poche lire, ma in quanto a gioco ha mostrato troppo poco. La vittoria della Liga mi sembra già un giusto coronamento della loro favola.
Real stasera fortunato. Ha riacciufato una partita persa grazie a una palla ferma, poi ha approfittato della stanchezza e della condizione psicologica degli avversari. Immenso Di Maria. Stasera la differenza l'ha fatta lui.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Maggio 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Giusto così alla fine,certo 5 minuti di recupero piuttosto generosi alla fine del 2T



4 c'erano sicuro...6 cambi e sono 3 minuti più qualche perdita di tempo


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Maggio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ? Al posto di Carvajal (oggi penoso) ci sta alla grande
> 
> aleeeeeeeeee grande Realll



sono tutti e due mancini, carvajal oggi non ha fatto bene ma ha dato l'anima, il peggiore in campo è stato khedira..


----------



## pennyhill (24 Maggio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma il secondo di Simeone chi è? Sembra un body guard ahahaha











Ora è leggermente diverso.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (24 Maggio 2014)

vittoria meritatissima del real,ha vinto il calcio propositivo di ancelotti.Mi fa piacere soprattutto per lui,sarà sempre ricordato come l'allenatore della decima.Comunque onore all'atletico di simeone,che s'è dimostrato un avversario rognosissimo(soprattutto dopo essere passato in vantaggio):vincere la liga e giocarsi la finale di CL fino ai supplementari è stato già piu' che un miracolo sportivo


----------



## Gianni23 (24 Maggio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> quelli dell'atletico avevano perso molto tempo però, non è cosi scandaloso, potevano essere 4-5 ma la siamo dai..



Esatto, e comunque hanno fatto gol al terzo.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Maggio 2014)

Esito scontato dopo il pari al 94'.


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Maggio 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Giusto così alla fine,certo 5 minuti di recupero piuttosto generosi alla fine del 2T



Comunque hanno segnato al terzo. Non vedo nulla di clamoroso.


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Maggio 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Ora è leggermente diverso.



avevi ragione su khedira, mamma mia sembrava essien


----------



## #Dodo90# (24 Maggio 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Giusto così alla fine,certo 5 minuti di recupero piuttosto generosi alla fine del 2T



Cinque ammonizioni e cinque cambi, più un paio di minuti persi qua e là. Ci stavamo tutti ed in ogni caso il Real ha segnato al 93' preciso


----------



## pennyhill (24 Maggio 2014)

Mortazza  Modric


----------



## chicagousait (24 Maggio 2014)

Nonostante la mia profonda antipatia per CR7 e il mio tifo per l'Atletico, il Real ha dominato la partita. Certo ha fatto i quattro gol quando tutti della squadra di Simeone correvano con le stampelle ma praticamente l'hanno dominata. Giusto così


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Maggio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> cristiano è un grande



che ti frega, è solo invidia da parte loro...non pensano quanto è dura rialzarsi anno dopo anno, soprattutto quando a vincere spesso è il tuo rivale per eccellenza. Io l'anno scorso dopo la sconfitta col Dortmund dicevo "ora non la vincerà più Cristiano...calerà dopo l'ennesima delusione" e invece quest'anno è stato più forte che mai!!!


----------



## Blu71 (24 Maggio 2014)

Grande Carletto. Onore, comunque, a Simeone.


----------



## Underhill84 (24 Maggio 2014)

si parla dell'arbitro... ma l'unico errore che mi ricordo è il mancato rosso a raul garcia...


----------



## gabuz (24 Maggio 2014)

Grandissimo Carletto!!! 

Alla fine ha avuto ancora ragione lui a tenersi Di Maria e vendere Ozil


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Maggio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> sono tutti e due mancini, carvajal oggi non ha fatto bene ma ha dato l'anima, il peggiore in campo è stato khedira..



Khedira veniva cmq da tipo 5-6 mesi di stop


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (24 Maggio 2014)

Godo tanto per Carlo e per quell'interista di Simeone


----------



## Fabriman94 (24 Maggio 2014)

E pensare che l'atletico avesse avuto un minimo di fortuna in più l'avrebbe anche potuta vincere. Dopotutto è riuscito a vincere un debuttante come Di Matteo la champions. Risultato giusto però complimenti al real ma soprattutto a Carlo Ancelotti (ora vorrei vedere se qualcuno ha ancora titubanze verso quest'uomo).


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Maggio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Khedira veniva cmq da tipo 5-6 mesi di stop



infatti, è giustificato..


----------



## Lollo interista (24 Maggio 2014)

Il Real ha giocato meglio il 1T,il 2T l'Atletico ha amministrato bene a parte i 10 minuti finali,dopo il gol preso sono crollati anche nervosamente,era fatale


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Maggio 2014)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Grandissimo Carletto!!!
> 
> Alla fine ha avuto ancora ragione lui a tenersi Di Maria e vendere Ozil



veramente...Di Maria è un Campionissimo ragazzi...DEVASTANTE!
Un ala pazzesca


----------



## Frikez (24 Maggio 2014)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Grandissimo Carletto!!!
> 
> Alla fine ha avuto ancora ragione lui a tenersi Di Maria e vendere Ozil



Insultato da chiunque a fine agosto


----------



## Fabriman94 (24 Maggio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> veramente...Di Maria è un Campionissimo ragazzi...DEVASTANTE!
> Un ala pazzesca


L'unico in attacco nettamente sopra la sufficienza. Bale e Ronaldo gol a parte, sono stati molto deludenti.


----------



## chicagousait (24 Maggio 2014)

Dopotutto Carletto nn è poi così scarso come alcuni milanisti hanno sempre detto


----------



## Lollo interista (24 Maggio 2014)

Alla fine 3 coppe vorranno dire qualcosa,a gestire i campioni e ad allentare la pressione Ancelotti è forse il migliore


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Maggio 2014)

L'Atletico non aveva fatto manco un tiro i porta però..come puoi vincere se non fai un tiro? A parte il regalo Casilass


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (24 Maggio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> E pensare che l'atletico avesse avuto un minimo di fortuna in più l'avrebbe anche potuta vincere. Dopotutto è riuscito a vincere un debuttante come Di Matteo la champions. Risultato giusto però complimenti al real ma soprattutto a Carlo Ancelotti *(ora vorrei vedere se qualcuno ha ancora titubanze verso quest'uomo)*.


bhè che carletto è un grande non c'è dubbio ma tutti hanno i propri difetti. Ha perso un campionato che poteva e doveva vincere. Sul piano mentale carletto non è mai stato un grande allenatore.


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Maggio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> che ti frega, è solo invidia da parte loro...non pensano quanto è dura rialzarsi anno dopo anno, soprattutto quando a vincere spesso è il tuo rivale per eccellenza. Io l'anno scorso dopo la sconfitta col Dortmund dicevo "ora non la vincerà più Cristiano...calerà dopo l'ennesima delusione" e invece quest'anno è stato più forte che mai!!!



17 gol in una sola edizione di champions, devono solo inchinarsi..


----------



## #Dodo90# (24 Maggio 2014)

Trovate la differenza


----------



## Frikez (24 Maggio 2014)

Chissà quanto sta rosicando Mou


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Maggio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> veramente...Di Maria è un Campionissimo ragazzi...DEVASTANTE!
> Un ala pazzesca



anche una mezzala adesso, mostruoso, migliore in campo per distacco..


----------



## Fabriman94 (24 Maggio 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> bhè che carletto è un grande non c'è dubbio ma tutti hanno i propri difetti. Ha perso un campionato che poteva e doveva vincere. Sul piano mentale carletto non è mai stato un grande allenatore.


Mourinho è un grande allenatore, ma è capace solo di motivare le sue squadre non di darle un gioco e al Real con lui si ebbero anche problemi nello spogliatoio, Guardiola è troppo fissato sul Tiki Taka... Tutti "difetti" di grandissimi allenatori, che sul piano "mentale" saranno migliori di Ancelotti, ma peggiori in altre caratteristiche. Ancelotti con questa decima e questo double può posizionarsi tranquillamente tra i 3 allenatori top al mondo.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Maggio 2014)

Mourinho starà rosicando non poco....


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Maggio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> 17 gol in una sola edizione di champions, devono solo inchinarsi..



Tra l'altro dovrebbe essere l'unico attaccante Fenomeno a consacrarsi con 2 maglie diverse vincendo 2 Coppe dei Campioni


----------



## Fabriman94 (24 Maggio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> 17 gol in una sola edizione di champions, devono solo inchinarsi..


C'è sempre il rammarico dai, puoi essere anche il Sassuolo, ma perdere una champions a 90 secondi dalla fine non è mai bello, specie per l'atletico, che l'anno prossimo non penso proprio riuscirà a ripetersi. Squadre come il Bayern ad esempio, essendo molto forti, si sono potute permettere di giocare più finali in 4 anni, l'atletico se tutto va bene, tra 20 anni...


----------



## Lollo interista (24 Maggio 2014)

Ancelotti imo per essere più grande di Mourinho o Guardiola deve gestire ENTRAMBE le competizioni fino alla fine.....nel 2003,nel 2007 e quest'anno le sue squadre avevano già mollato il campionato da diverse settimane


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Maggio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> C'è sempre il rammarico dai, puoi essere anche il Sassuolo, ma perdere una champions a 90 secondi dalla fine non è mai bello, specie per l'atletico, che l'anno prossimo non penso proprio riuscirà a ripetersi. Squadre come il Bayern ad esempio, essendo molto forti, si sono potute permettere di giocare più finali in 4 anni, l'atletico se tutto va bene, tra 20 anni...



Quello che ci stavo pensando pure io..

Noi eravamo a piangere per Istambul ma comunque avevamo tipo tanti minuti per cercare di vincere.. e comunque noi avremmo potuto fare un'altra finale

Il Bayern ha perso negli ultimi 2 minuti nel 2001 
poi si sono fatti pareggiare in casa negli ultimi minuti sull'unico tiro in porta

Pero l'anno dopo sono tornati


L'atletico poveretti farsi prendere al 93' in questo modo, e non avranno mai più la soddisfazione di tornare in una finale forse tra 40 anni..

I tifosi dell'Atletico hanno più motivi di stare male che noi nel 2005 o Bayern nel 2001 e 2012


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Maggio 2014)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Dopo che ha segnato tutti a dire "si sapeva"... Eddai ragazzi...



E' anche questo il bello. Tantissimi dicevano "Il Real farà una passeggiata" e invece...


----------



## Fabriman94 (24 Maggio 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Ancelotti imo per essere più grande di Mourinho o Guardiola deve gestire ENTRAMBE le competizioni fino alla fine.....nel 2003,nel 2007 e quest'anno le sue squadre avevano già mollato il campionato da diverse settimane


Si, ma quest'anno al Real, poco importava se vinceva il campionato o altre coppette, hanno preso Ancelotti esclusivamente per la decima ed è riuscito dove Mourinho ha fallito.


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Maggio 2014)

Incredibile il destino,l'Atletico aveva praticamente vinto.


----------



## Aragorn (25 Maggio 2014)

Continuo a chiedermi se è peggio perdere una Champions come abbiam fatto noi nove anni fa o subendo il pareggio a pochi secondi dalla fine. Due traumi veramente devastanti, a quel punto molto meglio perdere 4 a 0 come ha fatto l'Italia nello scorso europeo.


----------



## Snake (25 Maggio 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Continuo a chiedermi se è peggio perdere una Champions come abbiam fatto noi nove anni fa o subendo il pareggio a pochi secondi dalla fine. Due traumi veramente devastanti, a quel punto molto meglio perdere 4 a 0 come ha fatto l'Italia nello scorso europeo.


penso che il suicidio del Bayern al Camp Nou batta tutte e due


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Maggio 2014)

questo è il calcio... grandissime emozioni... purtroppo alla fine uno solo vince... complimenti al Real


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Maggio 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> penso che il suicidio del Bayern al Camp Nou batta tutte e due


Per me peggio nel 2012

Cioè in casa in vantaggio fino all'88 esimo se non erro, col Chelea che non aveva mai tirato praticamente


----------



## Lollo interista (25 Maggio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Per me peggio nel 2012
> 
> Cioè in casa in vantaggio fino all'88 esimo se non erro, col Chelea che non aveva mai tirato praticamente




Ma i tifosi del Bayern avevano la quasi certezza che la loro squadra se la sarebbe giocata negli anni a venire,l'Atletico purtroppo si sgonfierà


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Maggio 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Ma i tifosi del Bayern avevano la quasi certezza che la loro squadra se la sarebbe giocata negli anni a venire,l'Atletico purtroppo si sgonfierà



No ma infatti, avevo scritto nel topic prima.

Questa dell'Atletico è la peggiore in assoluto.. peggiore di Istambul, Barcellona e Monaco... Bayern e Milan due squadre che comunque sarebbero tornati..

Ma questi poveracci...


----------



## Musagete (25 Maggio 2014)

FPF 1 - Real 4

Alla fine si parla bene dei borussia degli atletico che con 4 mele e 2 pere tirano su le squadre ecc..ma le coppe pesanti vanno ai soliti che spendono


----------



## Angstgegner (25 Maggio 2014)

Sono moralmente afflitto.
Sono estremamente contento per Carletto, ma proprio tanto tanto, per il resto grossi conati di vomito.
Il mio odio per il Real (così come quello per il Farsa) è paragonabile a quello per la Juve.


----------



## Aragorn (25 Maggio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Sono moralmente afflitto.
> Sono estremamente contento per Carletto, ma proprio tanto tanto, per il resto grossi conati di vomito.
> Il mio odio per il Real (così come quello per il Farsa) è paragonabile a quello per la Juve.



Siamo in perfetta sintonia
Non poteva vincerla con un'altra squadra ?  magari col Chelsea nel 2010


----------



## Snake (25 Maggio 2014)

comunque un esamino di coscienza diego costa...., stasera non ha fatto gli interessi della squadra, era chiaro che non potesse giocare, questi si son giocati un cambio dopo 9 minuti che per l'economia della partita è stato pesantissimo.


----------



## Angstgegner (25 Maggio 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Siamo in perfetta sintonia
> Non poteva vincerla con un'altra squadra  magari col Chelsea nel 2010



D'accordissimo.
Si parla tanto di Simeone (che adoro, sia chiaro, lo porterei al Milan tra un minuto), Mourinho, Guardiola, ecc..., ma l'unico allenatore ad aver vinto 3 Champions, dopo averne vinte 2 da giocatore, nei due club più importanti d'Europa nella storia è lui. Le chiacchiere stanno a zero. Mi è scesa anche la lacrima quando l'ho visto con la Coppa, ma non riesco minimamente ad essere contento per il Real. In una partita tra Real/Barca/Bayern e Juve/Inter tiferei per un meteorite


----------



## #Dodo90# (25 Maggio 2014)

Musagete ha scritto:


> FPF 1 - Real 4
> 
> Alla fine si parla bene dei borussia degli atletico che con 4 mele e 2 pere tirano su le squadre ecc..ma le coppe pesanti vanno ai soliti che spendono


Il Real è perfettamente in linea con il FPF


----------



## juventino (25 Maggio 2014)

Penso che se la Juve perdesse una coppa in questo modo sarei capace di non dormire per un mese intero. Destino crudele che premia la squadra europea che odio più di tutte. Tuttavia devo ammettere che, se penso alle rosicate che Mourinho si starà facendo a vedere Ancelotti vincerla al primo tentativo, godo un pochino.


----------



## Angstgegner (25 Maggio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Penso che se la Juve perdesse una coppa in questo modo sarei capace di non dormire per un mese intero. Destino crudele che premia la squadra europea che odio più di tutte. Tuttavia devo ammettere che, se penso alle rosicate che Mourinho si starà facendo a vedere Ancelotti vincerla al primo tentativo, godo un pochino.



Un derby. Un derby. Se questa sera ci fosse stato Milan-Inter sarei morto 4/5 ore prima dell'inizio della partita, figuriamoci perdere in questo modo 
Ma anche andare in finale grazie alla regola dei gol in trasferta quando si sono giocate entrambe le semifinali nello stesso stadio non scherza comunque


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Maggio 2014)

Lo voleva la Storia, Cholo o non Cholo, Atletico o non Atletico. Carletto è nella leggenda.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Maggio 2014)

Il calcio è questo, prendere o lasciare. Complimenti all'Atletico per la grande stagione ma soprattutto complimenti al Real, una Champions fortemente voluta e meritata.
Ancelotti entra di diritto nella hall of fame del calcio mondiale, dopo questa sera se vi era un minimo dubbio su di lui, beh non può più esserci, grande allenatore e grande uomo di sport.


----------



## Shevchenko (25 Maggio 2014)

Dai ragazzi ma come si fa a dire che meritava l'Atletico?Non si può.A voi che vi frega dei soldi che spendono le società?Io non la capirò mai questa cosa.Ogni società come ogni azienda,può spendere i propri soldi come vuole.A patto che stia nelle regole del FPF..Ecco questo è il punto negativo,le società non rientrano in questo FPF...Ma comunque diciamolo dai..Io guardo il calcio per divertirmi.Stasera mi ha fatto divertire il Real Madrid non di certo l'Atletico..Anzi l'Atletico è stato l'anti calcio..I conati di vomito a me vengono per come ha giocato la squadra di Simeone.Ha fatto un solo tiro in porta e per di più la palla è entrata per una MEGA PAPERA di Iker Casillas (voi lo trattate male,ma resta ancora oggi uno dei portieri più forti del mondo!) Se non tiri non fai goal,se non fai goal non vinci.
Vittoria stra meritata di Carlo Ancelotti..Ancelotti poche palle è il miglior allenatore del mondo e lo sostengo da un bel pò di tempo.


----------



## Doctore (25 Maggio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> No ma infatti, avevo scritto nel topic prima.
> 
> Questa dell'Atletico è la peggiore in assoluto.. peggiore di Istambul, Barcellona e Monaco... Bayern e Milan due squadre che comunque sarebbero tornati..
> 
> Ma questi poveracci...


Ma a parte il fatto che questa è una stagione irripetibile per l atletico...c e anche da dire che i migliori pezzi quest estate saranno venduti tutti o quasi.


----------



## Djici (25 Maggio 2014)

se a voi non ha entusiasmato l'atletico allora pensate solo al calcio offensivo.

i ragazzi di simeone sono stato eroici. tutti uniti, tutti a aiutare, tutti a difendere e pressare.
il migliore che va fuori dopo pochi minuti, l'altro che non poteva nemmeno giocare per squalifica, villa che non riusciva nemmeno piu a camminare... stessa cosa per juanfran... gabi IN OGNI ZONA DEL CAMPO... simeone che incitava come un pazzo giocatori e pure pubblico.

il real ?
sul piano del collettivo sono stati annientati.
solo le loro individualita hanno fatto la differenza.

gioco corale... quasi zero. e poi si va a dire che ancelotti migliore al mondo....


----------



## Jaqen (25 Maggio 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Ancelotti imo per essere più grande di Mourinho o Guardiola deve gestire ENTRAMBE le competizioni fino alla fine.....nel 2003,nel 2007 e quest'anno le sue squadre avevano già mollato il campionato da diverse settimane


Secondo me verso la fine del campionato è stato espressamente detto ad Ancelotti di lasciar perdere la Liga e pensare solo alla CL.


----------



## Doctore (25 Maggio 2014)

Djici ha scritto:


> se a voi non ha entusiasmato l'atletico allora pensate solo al calcio offensivo.
> 
> i ragazzi di simeone sono stato eroici. tutti uniti, tutti a aiutare, tutti a difendere e pressare.
> il migliore che va fuori dopo pochi minuti, l'altro che non poteva nemmeno giocare per squalifica, villa che non riusciva nemmeno piu a camminare... stessa cosa per juanfran... gabi IN OGNI ZONA DEL CAMPO... simeone che incitava come un pazzo giocatori e pure pubblico.
> ...


il bayern monanco che aveva una squadra con gioco corale,grandi individualità e un grande allenatore non ha vinto la champions quest anno.


----------



## Djici (25 Maggio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> il bayern monanco che aveva una squadra con gioco corale,grandi individualità e un grande allenatore non ha vinto la champions quest anno.



beh ma io non ho mai detto che vince per forza il gioco corale.
dico solo che ieri mi e piaciuto molto l'atletico che ha dato TUTTO.
piutosto che il real che di squadra ha pochissimo.

poi sono gusti, ma a me il gioco difensivo e sopratutto le squadre che vanno avanti piu con la determinazione che con le gambe mi piacciono molto.


----------



## rossovero (25 Maggio 2014)

Djici ha scritto:


> beh ma io non ho mai detto che vince per forza il gioco corale.
> dico solo che ieri mi e piaciuto molto l'atletico che ha dato TUTTO.
> piutosto che il real che di squadra ha pochissimo.
> 
> poi sono gusti, ma a me il gioco difensivo e sopratutto le squadre che vanno avanti piu con la determinazione che con le gambe mi piacciono molto.



Anche a me piacciono, ma quando la grinta diventa eccessiva e ci si gioca tutto solo su quella con falli e gioco violento allora mi dà fastidio. Ieri non ho potuto vedere la finale, ma ho visto il derby di Madrid a marzo e il gioco dell'Atletico mi innervosiva non poco.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Maggio 2014)

Ora il Real Madrid vi sembrerà strano, ma deve intervenire sul mercato se vuole rivincere la Champions...deve prendere un portiere (non perchè Casillas è scarso, ma perchè ha 33 anni), un centrale riserva per Ramos e Varane, un sostituto di Xabi Alonso e una punta centrale


----------



## #Dodo90# (25 Maggio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Secondo me verso la fine del campionato è stato espressamente detto ad Ancelotti di lasciar perdere la Liga e pensare solo alla CL.



Più che altro, dopo il pari con il Valencia, hanno pensato che la Liga fosse andata. Chi si aspettava che Atletico e Barça pareggiassero entrambe con Malaga e Elche?


----------



## Jino (25 Maggio 2014)

Stra felice per Carletto, il calcio sembrava dare una sentenza impietosa fino al 93esimo, grande partita ma la perdi. Ma un dio del calcio esiste. Grande Carlo!


----------



## BB7 (25 Maggio 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Più che altro, dopo il pari con il Valencia, hanno pensato che la Liga fosse andata. Chi si aspettava che Atletico e Barça pareggiassero entrambe con Malaga e Elche?



Esatto


----------



## John Dunbar (25 Maggio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Stra felice per Carletto, il calcio sembrava dare una sentenza impietosa fino al 93esimo, *grande partita ma la perdi.* Ma un dio del calcio esiste. Grande Carlo!



mah...
Per me nei 90' l'Atletico meritava ampiamente di vincere.

Io ho visto un real Madrid imbarazzante nel primo tempo, in campo praticamente in 9 giocatori visto che ronaldo e benzema, peggiori in campo, non stavano in piedi.
Atletico in assoluto controllo della partita, nonostante il gol sia arrivato da una papera del portiere più sopravvalutato della storia del calcio. Real Madrid solo su azioni personali, soprattutto di Bale e Di Maria con la loro velocità.
Nel secondo tempo pian piano è venuto fuori il real, ma per forze di cose, visto quanto aveva speso l atletico, che ha anche deciso scientemente di difnedere il risultato.
E lo ha fatto magistralmente direi, non ricordo grossi pericoli, possesso palla real ma abbastanza sterile, il pullmann colchoneros non ha rischiato praticamente nulla fino a quel calcio d'angolo finale.
Poi logicamente prendi gol in quel momento e psicologicamente la partita è finita.
Ma tatticamente per me ha vinto Simeone ieri sera, con una squadra, ricordiamolo, infinitamente meno forte come individualità.
Unico errore tattico dell'Atletico, lasciar solo Ramos su quell'angolo, in quella che è la sua specialità da sempre. Peccato, nelal competizione dei dettagli anche al '93 minuto di una stagione leggendaria queste cose le paghi.
Cmq massima stima e ammirazione per Carletto, che con Mourinho è secondo me il migliore allenatore in circolazione (ma Simeone presto sarà di quella stessa dimensione), ma massimo disprezzo per il Real Madrid.
Li detesto


----------



## John Dunbar (25 Maggio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ora il Real Madrid vi sembrerà strano, ma deve intervenire sul mercato se vuole rivincere la Champions...deve prendere un portiere (non perchè Casillas è scarso, ma perchè ha 33 anni), un centrale riserva per Ramos e Varane, un sostituto di Xabi Alonso e una punta centrale



che problema c'è?

prenderanno altri 3-4 giocatori, magari pagandoli 80 mln l'uno, e dei 500 mln di debiti pazienza, tanto loro sono il Real Madrid, queste cose gliele fanno fare.
E continueranno a falsare questo bellissimo sport.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Maggio 2014)

John Dunbar ha scritto:


> che problema c'è?
> 
> prenderanno altri 3-4 giocatori, magari pagandoli 80 mln l'uno, e dei 500 mln di debiti pazienza, tanto loro sono il Real Madrid, queste cose gliele fanno fare.
> E continueranno a falsare questo bellissimo sport.



Real incassa 540 milioni tipo, ci mette poco a sanare il debito...quelle che odio più di tutti sono City, Monaco e PSG...squadre ridicole senza storia con la fortuna di avere straricchi


----------



## John Dunbar (25 Maggio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Real incassa 540 milioni tipo, ci mette poco a sanare il debito...quelle che odio più di tutti sono City, Monaco e PSG...squadre ridicole senza storia con la fortuna di avere straricchi



ah si se volessero sanarlo lo sanerebbero anche in poco tempo.
Ma perchè farlo se puoi fregartene e continuare a rubare?

Nah io non li sopporto, nè li rispetto.
Secondo me sono un pessimo modello di fare calcio, ne uccidono l'essenza.
Ma poi ricordo un sacco di ladrate di campo, in tempi più o meno lontani, ci sarebbe da scrivere libri sulle loro ...

Su City e Psg cmq sono d'accordo, stanno seguendo lo stesso modello purtroppo, e ripeto, è un modello che uccide il calcio


----------



## Frikez (25 Maggio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ora il Real Madrid vi sembrerà strano, ma deve intervenire sul mercato se vuole rivincere la Champions...deve prendere un portiere (non perchè Casillas è scarso, ma perchè ha 33 anni), un centrale riserva per Ramos e Varane, un sostituto di Xabi Alonso e una punta centrale



Pepe l'hai silurato? 

Se vendono Benzema andranno su Falcao o Suarez secondo me, Rakitic invece sarebbe un ottimo innesto a centrocampo.


----------



## Frikez (25 Maggio 2014)

John Dunbar ha scritto:


> che problema c'è?
> 
> prenderanno altri 3-4 giocatori, magari pagandoli 80 mln l'uno, e dei 500 mln di debiti pazienza, tanto loro sono il Real Madrid, queste cose gliele fanno fare.
> E continueranno a falsare questo bellissimo sport.



Quando queste cose negli anni 90 le faceva Berlusconi andava bene però


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Maggio 2014)

John Dunbar ha scritto:


> ah si se volessero sanarlo lo sanerebbero anche in poco tempo.
> Ma perchè farlo se puoi fregartene e continuare a rubare?
> 
> Nah io non li sopporto, nè li rispetto.
> ...



tanto se continuano (e lo faranno ovviamente) salterà il sistema
ladrate? In Champions?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Maggio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Pepe l'hai silurato?
> 
> Se vendono Benzema andranno su Falcao o Suarez secondo me, Rakitic invece sarebbe un ottimo innesto a centrocampo.



Si Pepe ormai do va...in attacco concordo, ma a centrocampo come vedete Toni Kroos vicino a Modric?


----------



## John Dunbar (25 Maggio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Quando queste cose negli anni 90 le faceva Berlusconi andava bene però



Posto che, infatti, il modo in cui Berlusconi entrò nel calcio fu tutto meno che simpatico, ci sono delle differenze.
E in ogni caso, è sempre il discorso del "a tutto c'è un limite" che conta.
Loro non se ne sono mai voluti porre.

Ma che poi io non ne faccio una questione morale, non mi interessa dire se giusto o sbagliato.
Semplicemente non sopporto il loro modello e la loro arroganza da sempre.

Non ci trovo nulla di sportivamente esaltante nel vincere con le figurine.
Una vittoria dell'Atletico sarebbe stata, da questo punto di vista, un capolavoro sportivo


----------



## John Dunbar (25 Maggio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> tanto se continuano (e lo faranno ovviamente) salterà il sistema
> ladrate? In Champions?


mi riferivo agli anni '80, più che altro coppa uefa e coppa delle coppe, furti arbitrali su furti, altro che il loro odiato barsa.


----------



## #Dodo90# (25 Maggio 2014)

John Dunbar ha scritto:


> che problema c'è?
> 
> prenderanno altri 3-4 giocatori, magari pagandoli 80 mln l'uno, e dei 500 mln di debiti pazienza, tanto loro sono il Real Madrid, queste cose gliele fanno fare.
> E continueranno a falsare questo bellissimo sport.


Guarda che il debito del Real Madrid è assolutamente sostenibile, è inutile star lì a discutere. Se lo possono permettere, non vedo il problema.


----------



## Lollo interista (25 Maggio 2014)

Djici ha scritto:


> se a voi non ha entusiasmato l'atletico allora pensate solo al calcio offensivo.
> 
> i ragazzi di simeone sono stato eroici. tutti uniti, tutti a aiutare, tutti a difendere e pressare.
> il migliore che va fuori dopo pochi minuti, l'altro che non poteva nemmeno giocare per squalifica, villa che non riusciva nemmeno piu a camminare... stessa cosa per juanfran... gabi IN OGNI ZONA DEL CAMPO... simeone che incitava come un pazzo giocatori e pure pubblico.
> ...



Ma con una squadra come il Real _il gioco _è relativo.....l'allenatore deve solo farli rendere al meglio,da questo punto di vista non condivido le critiche ad Ancelotti


----------



## Lollo interista (25 Maggio 2014)

John Dunbar ha scritto:


> mah...
> Per me nei 90' l'Atletico meritava ampiamente di vincere.
> 
> Io ho visto un real Madrid imbarazzante nel primo tempo, in campo praticamente in 9 giocatori visto che ronaldo e benzema, peggiori in campo, non stavano in piedi.
> ...



Simeone tatticamente glie l'ha anche incartata ad Ancelotti,ma ripeto,non sottovalutiamo la pressione di allenare il Real Madrid e quei giocatori che, come dice Sacchi, sono una multinazionale
Il Cholo e l'Atleti erano liberi mentalmente,e si vedeva anche...


----------



## Lollo interista (25 Maggio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Quando queste cose negli anni 90 le faceva Berlusconi andava bene però



Però c'è da dire che il Real, pur producendo utili,ha un debito mostruoso e garantito da banche che sono state salvate dalla UE,dannazione! Senza contare che Real (e pure Barsà eh!) non sono manco S.p.A.  Silvio usava il Milan per abbassare gli utili Mediaset,ma almeno le imposte le pagava normali (a parte qualche nero )


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Maggio 2014)

John Dunbar ha scritto:


> Posto che, infatti, il modo in cui Berlusconi entrò nel calcio fu tutto meno che simpatico, ci sono delle differenze.
> E in ogni caso, è sempre il discorso del "a tutto c'è un limite" che conta.
> Loro non se ne sono mai voluti porre.
> 
> ...


Ma che significa vincere con le figurine? Ronaldo e Bale sono tra i cinque migliori giocatori del mondo.


----------



## Lollo interista (25 Maggio 2014)

John Dunbar ha scritto:


> mi riferivo agli *anni '80, più che altro coppa uefa e coppa delle coppe*, furti arbitrali su furti, altro che il loro odiato barsa.



Ahem....coff...coff....


----------



## Angstgegner (25 Maggio 2014)

Io sono da sempre dell'idea che chi ama il Calcio dovrebbe detestare profondamente il Real Madrid (a meno che non ne sia tifoso ovviamente).
Ma è per una mia visione del calcio. Squadre come Real, Barcellona, City, Chelsea e PSG uccidono lo sport più bello del mondo IMHO.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Maggio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Io sono da sempre dell'idea che chi ama il Calcio dovrebbe detestare profondamente il Real Madrid (a meno che non ne sia tifoso ovviamente).
> Ma è per una mia visione del calcio. Squadre come Real, Barcellona, City, Chelsea e PSG uccidono lo sport più bello del mondo IMHO.



Berlusca faceva così negli 90 e tifi Milan Ang


----------



## #Dodo90# (25 Maggio 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Però c'è da dire che il Real, pur producendo utili,ha un debito mostruoso e garantito da banche che sono state salvate dalla UE,dannazione! Senza contare che Real (e pure Barsà eh!) non sono manco S.p.A.  Silvio usava il Milan per abbassare gli utili Mediaset,ma almeno le imposte le pagava normali (a parte qualche nero )



Il debito del Real Madrid è intorno ai 500 milioni, ma di questi soltanto 90 e rotti sono verso le banche e tra l'altro è anche in netto calo: nel 2009 (quando acquistarono Kakà e Ronaldo) era salito a 320, quindi in 4 anni è sceso di quasi 250 milioni (che vuol dire che quei due acquisti li hanno già finiti di pagare). 

Tutti gli altri sono debiti verso fornitori, altre squadre e debiti a breve verso i dipendenti. Se consideriamo che il Real, oltre ai debiti, ha anche crediti da altre squadre, una liquidità di cassa superiore a 100 milioni ed un utile che va dai 30 ai 40 milioni l'anno, non vedo come si possa mettere in discussione la solidità del Real Madrid.

Capisco che leggere 500 milioni di debiti può fare impressione ed aizzare i moralisti, ma se si va a guardare bene le cose stanno diversamente. Cosa dovrebbero fare, mettere i soldi sotto il materasso?


----------



## John Dunbar (25 Maggio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma che significa vincere con le figurine? Ronaldo e Bale sono tra i cinque migliori giocatori del mondo.



significa appunto questo.
Ogni anno sfogli l'album delle figurine, scegli i giocatori migliori, e li vai a prendere.

Voglio quello, quanto costa? 30? eccoti 50.
Voglio quello, quanto costa, 40? ah è incedibile? se ti do 80 diventa cedibile? ok, allora ti do 100, tieni il resto come mancia.

Vincere cosi, che gusto c'è?
dov'è il calcio?
dove la competizione?
dov'è la sofferenza, lo sport, la bravura?

Secondo me a fare cosi sei semplicemente una barzelletta per tutte le volte che NON vinci tutto.
Quando vinci più che esultare dovresti solo tirare un sospiro di sollievo per non aver fatto la figura del cioccolataio, perchè hai solo fatto il compitino.

E' un qualcosa che per me non è calcio.
Non mi piace.


----------



## John Dunbar (25 Maggio 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Il debito del Real Madrid è intorno ai 500 milioni, ma di questi soltanto 90 e rotti sono verso le banche e tra l'altro è anche in netto calo: nel 2009 (quando acquistarono Kakà e Ronaldo) era salito a 320, quindi in 4 anni è sceso di quasi 250 milioni (che vuol dire che quei due acquisti li hanno già finiti di pagare).
> 
> Tutti gli altri sono debiti verso fornitori, altre squadre e debiti a breve verso i dipendenti. Se consideriamo che il Real, oltre ai debiti, ha anche crediti da altre squadre, una liquidità di cassa superiore a 100 milioni ed un utile che va dai 30 ai 40 milioni l'anno, non vedo come si possa mettere in discussione la solidità del Real Madrid.
> 
> *Capisco che leggere 500 milioni di debiti può fare impressione ed aizzare i moralisti, ma se si va a guardare bene le cose stanno diversamente. Cosa dovrebbero fare, mettere i soldi sotto il materasso?*



ribadisco, io personalmente non ne faccio una questione prettamente morale, non è un fatto di giusto o sbagliato.

Il Barcellona è ricco come il real ma è diventato "Il Barcellona" seguendo un modello diverso, creandosi una sua identità, un suo marchio, una sua scuola calcio da esportare in tutto il mondo, piaccia o non piaccia.
Non sono diventati il Barcellona per via dei miliardi, ma principalmente per via di un'idea.

Non a caso secondo me, hanno imboccato la via del declino proprio da quando, negli ultimi anni, hanno iniziato anche loro a giochicchiare con le figurine, uscendo un po' dai binari che li han fatti diventare il Barcellona.


----------



## John Dunbar (25 Maggio 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Simeone tatticamente glie l'ha anche incartata ad Ancelotti,ma ripeto,non sottovalutiamo la pressione di allenare il Real Madrid e quei giocatori che, come dice Sacchi, sono una multinazionale
> Il Cholo e l'Atleti erano liberi mentalmente,e si vedeva anche...



sicuramente, ma non ero semplicemente d'accordo con chi sosteneva che il real avesse meritato facendo una grande partita, per me non gli è riuscita, han giocato sottotono, con due cadaveri in campo e un gioco improvvisato, lasciato alle iniziative dei singoli, Bale e Di Maria su tutti.

L'Atletico ha fatto una partita assolutamente perfetta in tutto e per tutto per 92 minuti, andando esagaratamente oltre le proprie possibilità ancora una volta, sia tattiche, sia tecniche, sia fisiche.
Han sbagliato solo la marcatura su quel calcio d'angolo finale, sull'uomo più pericoloso, e contro una squadra del genere, in una competizione del genere, un dettaglio simile lo paghi.

Poi per carità, Ancelotti bravissimo tutta la stagione, del resto parliamo di uno dei due allenatori più bravi al mondo, ma in finale per me non han meritato


----------



## Shevchenko (25 Maggio 2014)

John Dunbar ha scritto:


> sicuramente, ma non ero semplicemente d'accordo con chi sosteneva che il real avesse meritato facendo una grande partita, per me non gli è riuscita, han giocato sottotono, con due cadaveri in campo e un gioco improvvisato, lasciato alle iniziative dei singoli, Bale e Di Maria su tutti.
> 
> L'Atletico ha fatto una partita assolutamente perfetta in tutto e per tutto per 92 minuti, andando esagaratamente oltre le proprie possibilità ancora una volta, sia tattiche, sia tecniche, sia fisiche.
> Han sbagliato solo la marcatura su quel calcio d'angolo finale, sull'uomo più pericoloso, e contro una squadra del genere, in una competizione del genere, un dettaglio simile lo paghi.
> ...



E chi meritava?L'alteltico del Cholo?Quella squadre che ieri sera per tutta la partita è stata l'anticalcio?Hanno fatto un goal sculando in maniera indecente (ringraziando Casillas) e poi basta.Non hanno più tirato in porta..Quale partita hai visto?A me faceva venire il vomito l'Atletico di Madrid..Tutti in difesa a fare catenaccio.Quello non è calcio,quello è schifo.

Una squadra di macellai,facevano solo falli su falli e stavano solamente in difesa.Raul Garcia andava espulso a inizio primo tempo per un fallaccio assurdo su Di Maria ma questo non lo si dice no?
Dai rispetto veramente la tua idea,ma ieri il Real Madrid pur giocando male ha giocato 8000 volte meglio dell'Atletico.La partita la faceva il Real,l'Atletico si è chiuso in difesa ed ha incrociato le dita..Quello dell'Atletico non è calcio,è l'anti calcio per eccellenza..
Si compreranno anche i campioni,ma almeno la filosofia di calcio del Real è: Vincere facendo spettacolo,facendo divertire e se permetti io quando guardo una partita di calcio voglio divertirmi,non voglio rompermi le palle...Quindi a me dell'Atletico (che ci ha spaccato Balotelli e De Sciglio dal tanto che sono macellai) frega meno di zero..Anzi ad una squadra che gioca in quello modo posso solo augurare ogni disgrazia sportivamente parlando.


----------



## John Dunbar (25 Maggio 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> E chi meritava?L'alteltico del Cholo?Quella squadre che ieri sera per tutta la partita è stata l'anticalcio?Hanno fatto un goal sculando in maniera indecente (ringraziando Casillas) e poi basta.Non hanno più tirato in porta..Quale partita hai visto?A me faceva venire il vomito l'Atletico di Madrid..Tutti in difesa a fare catenaccio.Quello non è calcio,quello è schifo.
> 
> Una squadra di macellai,facevano solo falli su falli e stavano solamente in difesa.Raul Garcia andava espulso a inizio primo tempo per un fallaccio assurdo su Di Maria ma questo non lo si dice no?
> Dai rispetto veramente la tua idea,ma ieri il Real Madrid pur giocando male ha giocato 8000 volte meglio dell'Atletico.La partita la faceva il Real,l'Atletico si è chiuso in difesa ed ha incrociato le dita..Quello dell'Atletico non è calcio,è l'anti calcio per eccellenza..



Ma se nel pt il real non l'ha vista mai...
Han fatto solo quell'azione della sgroppata di Bale che ha sbagliato davanti alla porta, per il resto sono stati nulli.
Nel pt anzi la partita l'ha fatta l'Atletico, il controllo ce l'avevano loro, logicamente con le armi a loro disposizione, ma oh...parliamo del piccolo Atletico Madrid, questi giocavano con Tiago a centrocampo, non so se ci rendiamo conto. Contro il Real Madrid.

Il real ha iniziato a giocare solo nel st quando effettivamente l'atletico si è chiuso a catenaccio perchè nn ne aveva più, ma non ha combinato pressocchè nulla, giusto un paio di accellerazioni di Bale e di Di Maria.
Non mi interessa poi l'estetica del gioco, confrontando le forze in campo e il potenziale, nei 90 per me meritavano più i colchoneros, di più o diversamente di quanto fatto non gli si poteva chiedere, ma sono stati più squadra


----------



## Jino (25 Maggio 2014)

John Dunbar ha scritto:


> Ma se nel pt il real non l'ha vista mai...
> Han fatto solo quell'azione della sgroppata di Bale che ha sbagliato davanti alla porta, per il resto sono stati nulli.
> Nel pt anzi la partita l'ha fatta l'Atletico, il controllo ce l'avevano loro, logicamente con le armi a loro disposizione, ma oh...parliamo del piccolo Atletico Madrid, questi giocavano con Tiago a centrocampo, non so se ci rendiamo conto. Contro il Real Madrid.
> 
> ...



Io non riesco proprio ad esser d'accordo con chi dice che la meritava l'Atletico, ne ho sentiti pochissimi, per la verità ho sentito solo te affermare ciò. Vogliamo dire che l'Atletico, dopo la stagione fatta e vista la differenza di potenzialità in finale se la meritava? Ok, ci può stare. Ma analizziamo solamente la partita, se il Madrid l'avesse persa avrebbe vinto l'anticalcio. Un primo tempo equilibrato dove l'Atletico ha trovato un gol fortunoso, ma un secondo tempo tutto blancos. Non sono più usciti dalla loro metà campo, completamente cotti, andavano avanti solo con il cuore che non è ovviamente bastato, credo proprio la fortuna che hanno avuto per tutta la stagione li abbia abbandonati giusto giusto al 90esimo minuto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Maggio 2014)

John Dunbar ha scritto:


> significa appunto questo.
> Ogni anno sfogli l'album delle figurine, scegli i giocatori migliori, e li vai a prendere.
> 
> Voglio quello, quanto costa? 30? eccoti 50.
> ...


Il discorso è molto più complicato allora. Significa che non ti piace il calcio degli ultimi trent'anni perché oggi così funziona, le "figurine" le comprano tutti e si vince con i soldi. Ciò non vuol dire che non sia sport perché al di là della forza economica mi sembra evidente che il Real sia la miglior squadra d'Europa anche a livello sportivo.


----------



## Djici (25 Maggio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io non riesco proprio ad esser d'accordo con chi dice che la meritava l'Atletico, ne ho sentiti pochissimi, per la verità ho sentito solo te affermare ciò. Vogliamo dire che l'Atletico, dopo la stagione fatta e vista la differenza di potenzialità in finale se la meritava? Ok, ci può stare. Ma analizziamo solamente la partita, se il Madrid l'avesse persa avrebbe vinto l'anticalcio. Un primo tempo equilibrato dove l'Atletico ha trovato un gol fortunoso, ma un secondo tempo tutto blancos. Non sono più usciti dalla loro metà campo, completamente cotti, andavano avanti solo con il cuore che non è ovviamente bastato, credo proprio la fortuna che hanno avuto per tutta la stagione li abbia abbandonati giusto giusto al 90esimo minuto.



non voglio rispondere a nome suo... ma la penso come lui.
e per me la meritava l'atletico per quello che hanno fatto in campo.
l'atletico non ha deciso di rinchiudersi nei suoi ultimi 20 metri.
il problema e che non avevano piu benzina.
villa non riusciva piu a camminare... come juanfran.

e stato un grande spettacolo vederli dare l'anima in campo... onore a loro. 

quando il milan disastroso di questi ultimi anni giocava la partita della vita contro il super-barca il discorso "tattico-mentale" invece andava bene?

grande allegri... giocatori stupendi... 
poi se lo fa l'atletico non va bene.

l'atletico non e una squadra con risorse illimitate.
infatti quando questo "gioco" lo faceva mourinho pur avendo speso piu di 100 mln non mi andava bene.


----------



## Shevchenko (25 Maggio 2014)

John Dunbar ha scritto:


> Ma se nel pt il real non l'ha vista mai...
> Han fatto solo quell'azione della sgroppata di Bale che ha sbagliato davanti alla porta, per il resto sono stati nulli.
> Nel pt anzi la partita l'ha fatta l'Atletico, il controllo ce l'avevano loro, logicamente con le armi a loro disposizione, ma oh...parliamo del piccolo Atletico Madrid, questi giocavano con Tiago a centrocampo, non so se ci rendiamo conto. Contro il Real Madrid.
> 
> ...



Dimmi un azione da goal creata dall'Atletico nel primo tempo.Dimmene una!!*Non evitare di rispondere,grazie.*
A parte il goal regalato da Casillas (non si può contare azione da goal,visto che è stato un autogoal praticamente) il Real aveva più possesso palla,faceva la partita ed ha sfiorato il goal con Bale che si è mangiato un goal pazzesco.
Come faceva ad avere il controllo l'Atletico se la palla l'aveva sempre il Real?Ma che partita hai visto?

L'Atletico nel secondo tempo non ne aveva più ed è colpa del Real Madrid?No ti spiego io perché l'atletico non ne aveva più!Sono rimasti senza energia per un semplice motivo.Il Real faceva la partita e l'Atletico per limitarli ha dovuto dare tutto se stesso..Per limitare il Real,hai capito bene!!!Non per creare azioni da goal.L'Atletico in 120 minuti non ha creato una sola palla goal..Rendiamoci conto!!Una sola palla goal non l'ha creata..Ma di che cavolo stiamo parlando?

Meritavano di più i Colchoneros solamente perché sono una squadra con pochi soldi?Ma che cavolata è mai questa?Che piaccia o non piaccia il Real ha meritato questa Champions per quello che ha fatto in finale e per quello che ha fatto prima di arrivarci.
Capisco che vi possa stare simpatica quella squadra di macellai,ma come si fanno a fare certe affermazioni?...Boh..


----------



## Angstgegner (25 Maggio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Berlusca faceva così negli 90 e tifi Milan Ang



Non è solamente per le spese. E' un discorso più ampio. Le prime 2 vengono troppo tutelate (non pagano nemmeno le tasse), le altre 3 le trovo tristissime.
Se fossi il Presidente della UEFA radierei Barcellona e Real dal mondo del calcio, mi è più simpatica un'epidemia di peste bubbonica, non ci posso fare niente 
Però per quanto detesti profondamente il Real, complessivamente ha meritato la Coppa. L'avrebbe meritata anche l'Atletico, ma non possono vincere 2 squadre. La stagione dei Colchoneros rimane comunque sensazionale.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Maggio 2014)

Ragazzi è anche vero che l'Atletico solo in quel modo poteva vincere (senza Costa e Arda Turan, sulla condizione fisica stiamo li anche perchè il Real aveva i 3 attaccanti mezzi infortunati, Khedira che non giocava da una vita)...infatti ai tempi supplementari puntavano chiaramente ai rigori.
Se vinceva l'Atletico oggi si sarebbe parlato di Miracolo Sportivo e Simeone sarebbe diventato nuovo Papa


----------



## pennyhill (25 Maggio 2014)




----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Maggio 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


>



un grande


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Maggio 2014)

comunque vogliamo paragonare simeone che è andato a 2' dal vincere la cempions a guardiola che ne ha presi 4 in casa allenando il Bayern campione di tutto?


----------



## Doctore (26 Maggio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Se vinceva l'Atletico oggi si sarebbe parlato di Miracolo Sportivo e Simeone sarebbe diventato nuovo Papa



Per me è il nuovo papa perche quello che ha fatto è una cosa straordinaria.


----------



## Principe (26 Maggio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io non riesco proprio ad esser d'accordo con chi dice che la meritava l'Atletico, ne ho sentiti pochissimi, per la verità ho sentito solo te affermare ciò. Vogliamo dire che l'Atletico, dopo la stagione fatta e vista la differenza di potenzialità in finale se la meritava? Ok, ci può stare. Ma analizziamo solamente la partita, se il Madrid l'avesse persa avrebbe vinto l'anticalcio. Un primo tempo equilibrato dove l'Atletico ha trovato un gol fortunoso, ma un secondo tempo tutto blancos. Non sono più usciti dalla loro metà campo, completamente cotti, andavano avanti solo con il cuore che non è ovviamente bastato, credo proprio la fortuna che hanno avuto per tutta la stagione li abbia abbandonati giusto giusto al 90esimo minuto.



Il goal non è fortunoso è un errore del portiere ..... Errore tecnico non c'è niente di fortunoso .


----------



## Jino (26 Maggio 2014)

Per me un infortunio di un portiere per la squadra avversaria si può decisamente chiamare: colpo di fortuna. 

Te chiamalo come vuoi, il contenuto non cambia


----------



## Kurt91 (26 Maggio 2014)

Quest'anno si è sempre criticato Mourinho per il suo gioco difensivista e si è arrivati ironicamente a parlare di autobus davanti alla porta. Ma esattamente, dopo l'1 a 0, l'Atletico cos'ha fatto se non piazzare il cosiddetto autobus davanti alla propria porta? Il Real per oltre mezzora (in pratica da quando sono entrati Marcelo e Isco) non solo ha legittimato il pareggio, ma anche la vittoria. Io posso capire che l'Atletico sia una squadra simpatica grazie alla programmazione e non ai soldi, però il Real ha meritato di vincere perché non solo nel finale ha giocato molto meglio ed è riuscito a venire fuori da una situazione difficile, ma proprio perché le partite durante 90'+recupero e il Real nel complesso (e cioè considerando anche i supplementari) è stato "sul pezzo" più dell'Atletico.


----------



## mandraghe (27 Maggio 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Quest'anno si è sempre criticato Mourinho per il suo gioco difensivista e si è arrivati ironicamente a parlare di autobus davanti alla porta. Ma esattamente, dopo l'1 a 0, l'Atletico cos'ha fatto se non piazzare il cosiddetto autobus davanti alla propria porta? Il Real per oltre mezzora (in pratica da quando sono entrati Marcelo e Isco) non solo ha legittimato il pareggio, ma anche la vittoria. Io posso capire che l'Atletico sia una squadra simpatica grazie alla programmazione e non ai soldi, però il Real ha meritato di vincere perché non solo nel finale ha giocato molto meglio ed è riuscito a venire fuori da una situazione difficile, ma proprio perché le partite durante 90'+recupero e il Real nel complesso (e cioè considerando anche i supplementari) è stato "sul pezzo" più dell'Atletico.




Beh però considera che l'Atletico giocava senza Costa e Arda Turan (un po' come se il Real giocasse senza Ronaldo e Di Maria), inoltre attaccare il Real sarebbe stato da folli, infine la tattica di Simeone è stata premiante, visto che hanno subito gol al 93° e solo su palla inattiva...la verità è che dal 70° l'Atletico aveva finito la benzina e c'era poco da fare se non difendersi.


----------



## DexMorgan (3 Giugno 2014)

Finalmente riesco a commentare anche io! Che gioia! Vittoria stra-meritata. Senza offesa, ma se avesse vinto l'Atletico sarebbe stato uno scandalo, errore di Casillas a parte, non hanno mai superato la metacampo. Si è parlato tanto dell'assenza di Diego Costa ma ci si dimentica che il Real schierava Ronaldo al 50% forse con un tutore visibilissimo e Benzema in condizioni fisiche altrettanto pessime. Grande CR7, quinto titolo a Madrid. E' stato, inoltre, il capolavoro di Carletto Ancelotti.


----------



## DexMorgan (3 Giugno 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Beh però considera che l'Atletico giocava senza Costa e Arda Turan (un po' come se il Real giocasse senza Ronaldo e Di Maria), inoltre attaccare il Real sarebbe stato da folli, infine la tattica di Simeone è stata premiante, visto che hanno subito gol al 93° e solo su palla inattiva...la verità è che dal 70° l'Atletico aveva finito la benzina e c'era poco da fare se non difendersi.



Ronaldo era si e no al 50%, l'ha giocata perchè ce li ha portati lui, e ci mancherebbe altro.
Benzema idem, acciaccato ed uscito malconcio dall'ultima di campionato.

E poi, altro che 70esimo, è stato, per 90 minuti più i supplementari, un monologo blancos.


----------

